# To be or not to be... (Dedication)



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok.  I have decided to start a journal.  It will help me keep track of my progress, and I can pull some good advice along the way from the members here at IM.  

Ok, here is a little about myself.  My name is Jake, I am 21yrs old and I want to build myself to the best I can be.  I live in SLC UT and work a night job in IT for an oil corporation.

My workout split is going to look like this.  I have recently switched it to this, and will start the log on Monday.
Mon- Shoulders/Arms
Tues- Heavy Chest/ Light Back
Wed- Legs
Thurs- Off
Fri- Shoulders/Arms
Sat- Light Chest/Heavy Back
Sun- Off

My meals are basically going to be the same thing all weekdays, and vary on weekends due to being home and having time to prepare what I want.  This is what the weekday meals will entail:
9am: 1cup oats, 3tbsp honey, 3 hardboiled eggs, 14oz. milk
10:30 GYM
12:00 Swole V-2(at Gym), Post w/o
12:15 3 scoops ON whey protein
1:00 1can tuna(albacore), 1tbsp mayo, 1tbsp mustard, Bananna
3:15 "Mudge Meal" #1, apple
5:30 "Mudge Meal" #2
8:30 "Mudge Meal" #3, apple
10:30 2cups cottage cheese
12:00 3 scoops ON whey, then right to bed.
Also I have a gallon jug that I carry with me full of water.

The suppliments that I will be taking are as follows:
Amino acids(BCAA), Glucosamine Chondroitin, Fish Powder , Swole V-2, Creatine, Multi Vitamin, ON 100% Whey, ALA, Glycerol Fuel, Flax Seed Gels.  I think thats it... See ya Monday


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

hey PreMier ... I wanted to be the first in your journal 


what is fish powder?  I take fish capsules now instead of oil ... it's tasteless!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey NT good to see ya  Thanks for stoppin by!
Fish powder is god aweful!  Thats what it is...  It is like taking fish oil, but its powder form.  I bought it cuz its cheap in powder form.  When I first opened the bottle and smelled it I seriously almost puked, and it made my eyes water... its bad.  Have yet to taste it.  Im scared LOL


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

ewwww!!! gross!! let us know how it tastes... I can only imagine! blah! 
Best of luck with your goals and new journal! 
(I never realized you were only 21..for some reason I thought older!)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Atherjen, thanks for coming by.  Older than 21?  You prob thought I was some dirty old man huh? LOL haha

Also I forgot to put what a "Mudge Meal" is ingredient wise.  I got the idea from a member on the board   Anyways its 3cups of cooked brown rice, 2 chx breasts, 1/4 - 1/2 cup spaghetti sauce for flavor.  Each "Mudge Meal" contains roughly 900 cals


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

MMm the MUDGE meal sounds great and convinent! 

no I didnt think you were a dirty old man. umm but I thought older 20's ...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2004)

hmm....that training split looks familiar??


good luck


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea... I mentioned it in your journal right before you switched yours   Thanks for droppin in buddy


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea... I mentioned it in your journal right before you switched yours   Thanks for droppin in buddy




really??  Well, I am ready for a change after next week so if you could give me a new split I'd appreciate it


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 23, 2004)

That Mudge meal sounds awesome.  I'm going to give that a try - thanks for posting it bro!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> really??  Well, I am ready for a change after next week so if you could give me a new split I'd appreciate it



WoW.. Thanks P-funk.  Umm... I really dont know what your needs are though, and when it comes to the world of BB you are much more experienced/smarter than I.  I suppose that I could toss out suggestions but I dont know how helpful that will be


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> That Mudge meal sounds awesome.  I'm going to give that a try - thanks for posting it bro!



Yea no problemo.  Just post it as the "Mudge Meal" so credit is given where due.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> WoW.. Thanks P-funk.  Umm... I really dont know what your needs are though, and when it comes to the world of BB you are much more experienced/smarter than I.  I suppose that I could toss out suggestions but I dont know how helpful that will be




suggestions are all I need.  I basically took the idea of that split you sent me and talored it to what I needed by adding exercises, intensity level and rest intervals (just made it a little more specific.)


what are you primary goals at the moment??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> what are you primary goals at the moment??



Well right now I am just trying to gain size.  Dont want to get too fat or anything, but bulk up in general.  I have never even been to a BB show yet(Have some planned) but I was thinking about competing.  I still have a ways to go though.  I wil also get measurements and BF% this weekend, and will post it all on Mon.

I weighed in this morning at the gym and have already put on 2lbs since I have been eating like stated above.  Also I am not taking any of the suppliments listed except for the ON protein.  I am going to start it all on Monday.  I am meeting with Ron Williams tomorrow at 2:00 and he is going to help me set up times for suppliments and what to take.(www.rwtrainingcamp.com)  I met him the other day, and he is a really cool guy gave me his # and now I am meeting up with him.  I am pretty stoked 
Here are some picts of Ron


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2004)

guy looks pretty good.  Were did you meet him?  Does he train at your gym??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

I met him at my gym yes.  Does he train there... sometimes.  He comes in VERY early or they close the gym for him in the morning so he isnt bothered.(24 hour fitness)  Also I have heard of other gyms opening early in the morning(non 24 hour) to let him lift un-bothered.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2004)

wow!!!  that is what i call status.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

No shit LOL.  Here are some of his titles 
Below are some of the 100+ titles held by Ron Williams:
1988 Mr. Natural Universe
1989 Mr. Natural Universe
1991 Mr. Natural Universe
1991 Mr. Natural World
1992 Pro Mr. America
1992 Natural Grand Prix
1999 Mr. Natural Universe
1999 Mr. Natural World
1999 Mr. Natural Olympia
1999 Mr. Natural International
2000 Mr. Forever Natural
2000 Mr. Natural Universe
2000 Mr. Natural World
2001 Bodybuilder of the Decade
2001 Mr. Natural Olympia
2001 Mr. Natural Universe
2001 Mr. Natural World
2001 International Superbowl Champion


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2004)

snap!!! that guy is big time.  How much does he weight and how tall is he??  usually the natrual guys look really great (have great conditioning) but they are all like 160lbs and look small in real life.  This is the problem I have myself as I will end up being around that small once the dieting for the show is over and I will feel small as shit, no matter what my conditioning is like.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

That guy is short.  I would say when I first met hime he is around 5'5"-5'7"  Just a bit shorter than I.  He was a freakin Gorilla though... He probably was at 220-235, could hardly move around he was so large!  He was bulking though.  I will update how big he is on Monday after I meet up with him.  Im all giddy like a little school girl ROFL


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok back from the weekend.  First off Ron is 5'6" tall and is currently at his heaviest 224Lbs.  
The meeting with hiw was SO VERY informative!  I learned a lot of things.  He also gave me a few new suppliments that he said will definately help me with my gains   The new supps I will be taking are as follows:
Vibe made by Eniva
TheraPlex by Body Basics
CyberPlex " "
MetaPlex " "
L-Argenine
L-Ornathine(sp?)
L-Glutamine
Also I have eliminated the fish powder from my diet.  I have yet to try it, but from what I learned about oils, most of the benifits are now gone.  Not to mention it could now be harmful! 

I have also switched my training routine up per advice from Ron.  This is what the new regimene will consist of:
Legs
Chest/Shoulder/Tri's
Back/Rhomboids/Bi's
The split will stay the same with 3 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2004)

*Monday 1/26/04*

Legs--

Leg extensions
1 set 20 reps@70Lbs
1 set 20 reps@90Lbs
1set 20 reps@110Lbs
2 sets 20(18) reps@120Lbs

Squats(I have just eliminated my belt using, so I didnt go too heavy.  Just wanted to see how strong my core was, and suprisingly it felt good to squat without a belt!)
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
2 sets 10 reps@225Lbs
1 set 10 reps@ 285Lbs

Front squats(again lighter because of no belt)
5 sets 10 reps@135Lbs

SLDL
3 sets 10 reps@135Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@185Lbs

Standing calf raises
2 sets of 225Lbs  50rep sets, 10 slow controlled reps, 10 bounce/fast reps-repeat

Donkey calf
2 sets 185Lbs go till burn(Roughly 20 reps)
2 sets 225Lbs go till burn(" ")


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

What did he say about oils being harmful?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Ron said that once an oil goes rancid it can make you very sick.  Also where oils are a good preventative measure against some cancers, bad oils can actually help cause cancer.  He recommends only using very high quality oils(ie: NON= Geltabs, Powders)  Since to form a geltab they use heat, and heat is one of the 3 things that destroy oils(heat, light, air).  Ron has his own bio-chemist that makes all of his oils for him, but the material I read while at his home stated that the best place to get oils is from a natural food store.  Just make sure their fresh and they should be refrigerated.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

*1/27/04  chest-shoulders-tri's*

Chest--
Barbell bench press
3 sets 8-10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
3 sets 8 reps@225
2 sets 6 reps@245

Incline dumbell press
1 set 8 reps@70Lb DB
1 set 8 reps@80LB DB
1 set 8 reps@90Lb DB
2 set 6 reps@100Lb DB

Dumbell flys
5 sets 8 reps@35LB DB

Shoulder--(went very easy because of a rotator injury a few weeks ago, although I feel great I wat it to have proper healing time)
Arnold presses
5 sets 10 reps@35LB DB

Rear delt twists(not sure of the exact name... so this is what their called  ) 
5 sets 8 reps@30Lb DB

Side and front lateral raises
5 sets each 10 reps@35Lb DB

Triceps--
Close grip Bp
2 sets 8 reps@135Lbs
3 sets 6 reps@185Lbs

Dips
2 sets bodyweight 30reps
3 sets 2-plates(dip belt) 10 reps

Pushdowns(With rope, on cable machine)
5 sets 15 reps@60Lbs
(with bentbar)
5 sets 15 reps@60Lbs

Reverse grip pushdowns(bentbar, on cable)
5 sets 8 reps@70Lbs


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

nice workout PM!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen.  No criticism's?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

nope none at all. kudos to you for not dying through such a grueling workout like that. chest/shoulders/tris all in one! wowwie!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

With my current split how often would you reccomend that I do abdominal work?  I get pretty tired, so I kinda sluff off on it   Need to work on that...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> With my current split how often would you reccomend that I do abdominal work?  I get pretty tired, so I kinda sluff off on it   Need to work on that...



two times a week.  I like it with shoulders and arms since they are small muscle groups and I am less fatigued at the end of the workout than on the other days.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks P-Funkmasterflex!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

*1/28/04  Back/Rhomboid/Bicep*

Ok.. today was not a good day.  The first part of the workout kicked ass!  But... then this guy came and started talking to me.  God he talked so f'king much I wanted him to die!  He was like a fly on shit, so f'king annoying.  Took up a bunch of my time, and I didnt get to do the rest of my workout, because im on a strict schedule.

Back--
Pullups
3 sets 10reps per set

Lat pulldowns(Super wide, bar has handles on very end)
3 sets 12 reps@140Lbs

Bent over barbell rows(using reverse grip)
1 set 20 reps@95Lbs
1 set 15 reps@135Lbs
1 set 10 reps@185Lbs

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
1 set 15 reps@90Lbs
1 set 15 reps@135Lbs
1 set 10 reps@160Lbs

Seated cable rows
1 set 15 reps@120Lbs
1 set 15 reps@140Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@150Lbs

Lat pulldowns(straight bar, reverse grip)
3 sets 10 reps@130Lbs

Rhomboids--(this is where said dipshit started buggin)
Shrugs
1 set 15 reps@135Lbs
2 sets 15 reps@225Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@315Lbs
1 set 8 reps @405Lbs

That is all I was able to get done, normally I would do behind the back shrugs on the smith machine too.  And dont forget Biceps... Would normally get to work them out.  Im soo pissed


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

you need some headphones!!  
nice workout for what you got it though!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Dont like headphones.  They are hella annoying.  I have a really nice pair that are like DJ ones that cover your whole ears, but thats for when I want to enjoy music.  I will just need to tell him to go away next time something like this happens.

Thanks for stoppin by


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2004)

> Ok.. today was not a good day. The first part of the workout kicked ass! But... then this guy came and started talking to me. God he talked so f'king much I wanted him to die! He was like a fly on shit, so f'king annoying. Took up a bunch of my time, and I didnt get to do the rest of my workout, because im on a strict schedule.



I usually try and avoid this by looking down at the ground and not looking at anyone.  If they keep talking I just start my next set and not even listend to them.....I guess I am a jerk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

yea, from now on I am going to be a serious ass


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2004)

that is the only way to do it.  I even try not to look at women when I am working out so that I can stay focused....doesn't always work out that way, but I try


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn some nice strength PreMier, impressive. How have you workouts been lately. It seems that theyre not on a regular basis? Or am I reading your journal wrong?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

The workouts have been regular(Slight exception for today).  I have been on the 3 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off.  Split for a while.  I had a meeting with Ron and he said I needed to change my routine, thats why it has changed mid journal.  Also I have quit using a weight belt per info I learned from Vanity and Mudge.  I am still in the learning phase of BB.  Have been serious for about 5 months now and I am seeing great gains.  I believe that I have a lot of potential.  Thanks for dropping in


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> that is the only way to do it.  I even try not to look at women when I am working out ...



now that just wrong.    Premeir ... I've had situations like that, but I politely just interupt them in mid stream and tell them I have to get back to my set.  If they understand, great, if not, f$$$'em


----------



## Flex (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 1/28/04  Back/Rhomboid/Bicep*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok.. today was not a good day.  The first part of the workout kicked ass!  But... then this guy came and started talking to me.  God he talked so f'king much I wanted him to die!  He was like a fly on shit, so f'king annoying.  Took up a bunch of my time, and I didnt get to do the rest of my workout, because im on a strict schedule.



No shit bro, i know exactly how you feel. I'm at school, so every 2 min. some dickhead comes up and asks me "can i work in" or "how much you got left" or "wow, your pretty strong".

So what i do is ignore them. I have headphones on, so even if there are standing right in front of me, i keep my head down and pretend they're not there. 

If they keep talking, i just throw a weight across the room and scream as looud as i can.....this method usually works well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Premi! I didn't know you had a journal! Still reading through it but looks great!  How is your split working for you?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

NT-- Yea I will tell the guy next time.  Thanks.

Flex-- LOL!  Man once I get above 200Lbs and lean im sure I can do what you do haha

Rock-- Hey, its about time you dropped in buddy   My split is working great!  My back is totally fried from the w/o yesterday and my arms actually are a bit sore(something that hasnt happened in a long time).

Thanks all for droppin by


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

*1/30/04 Legs*

Ok, the diet is going to vary today... Will mark changes in *bold*:
9am: 1cup oats, 3tbsp honey, 3 hardboiled eggs, 14oz. milk
10:30 GYM
12:00 Swole V-2(at Gym), Post w/o
12:15 3 scoops ON whey protein
1:00 1can tuna(albacore), 1tbsp mayo, 1tbsp mustard, Bananna
3:15 "Mudge Meal" #1, apple
5:30 "Mudge Meal" #2
8:30 *2Lbs ground elk, 4 cups cooked spinach*
10:30 *Friday, may be out with friends, so no meal :/ * 
12:00 *ditto...*

The workout today wasnt the greatest... It is still the first week that I have gone without a belt.  The pump in my lower back was so intense that I could not continue.  I will adapt, it might take through next week though.

Legs--

Leg extensions
1 set 20 reps@70Lbs
1 set 20 reps@90Lbs
1set 20 reps@110Lbs
2 sets 20(18) reps@120Lbs

Squats
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
2 sets 10 reps@225Lbs
3 set 10 reps@ 285Lbs(this is where the burn in my lower back got super INTENSE!)

SLDL
1 sets 10 reps@135Lbs
1 sets 10 reps@185Lbs(could not go on...  )

Donkey calf
2 sets 185Lbs go till burn(Roughly 20 reps)
2 sets 225Lbs go till burn(" ")


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

*1/31/04 chest/shoulder/tri*

Today I ended up going to a new gym.  It was ok... They had Nautilus equipment which I was NOT impressed with.  The pads were all way too soft, and I didnt like the rubber coated plates   Oh, and they lacked good cable machines... They had a grip load of the free motion machines though.  Good for fighters, but I didnt care for em.

Chest--
Barbell bench press
3 sets 8-10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
3 sets 8 reps@225
2 sets 6 reps@245

Incline dumbell press
1 set 8 reps@70Lb DB
1 set 8 reps@80LB DB
1 set 8 reps@90Lb DB
2 set 6 reps@100Lb DB

Dumbell flys
5 sets 8 reps@35LB DB

Shoulder--(went very easy because of a rotator injury a few weeks ago, although I feel great I wat it to have proper healing time)
Arnold presses
5 sets 10 reps@35LB DB

Rear delt twists(not sure of the exact name... so this is what their called  ) 
5 sets 8 reps@30Lb DB

Side and front lateral raises
5 sets each 10 reps@35Lb DB

Triceps--
Close grip Bp
2 sets 8 reps@135Lbs
3 sets 6 reps@185Lbs

Dips
5 sets bodyweight 30reps per set(New gym I went to didnt have a dip belt...)

Pushdowns(With rope, on cable machine)
5 sets 15 reps@90Lbs
(with bentbar)
5 sets 15 reps@90Lbs

Reverse grip pushdowns(bentbar, on cable)
Couldtn do theese either because of lack of equip...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

*2/2/04 back/rhomboid/bi*

Today was a good workout.  I have also increased my meals... I was finding myself getting hungry shortly after each meal.  So the "Mudge Meal" now contains 3 cups cooked brown rice, and 3 large chicken breasts, and 1/2 cup spaghetti sauce.  That should put them over the 1k calorie mark.  I also ate some leftover shrimp from Sundays party.  1/2 pound to be exact 

Back--
Pullups
3 sets 10reps per set

Lat pulldowns(Super wide, bar has handles on very end)
4 sets 12 reps@140Lbs

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
1 set 15 reps@90Lbs
1 set 15 reps@135Lbs
1 set 10 reps@160Lbs

Seated cable rows
1 set 15 reps@120Lbs
1 set 15 reps@140Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@160Lbs

Lat pulldowns(straight bar, reverse grip)
3 sets 10 reps@140Lbs

Rhomboids--I am going a bit lighter, because I feel I need to increase grip strength.  Therefore no wraps)
2 set 15 reps@135Lbs
4 sets 15 reps@225Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@315Lbs

Bi's--
Lying incline DB curls
3 sets 10 reps@35Lb DB

Straightbar bi curls
3 sets 10 reps 90Lb bar

Concentration curls(Arnold style, hold onto something and lean over curling one arm at a time.)
3 sets 12 reps@35Lb DB


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

I need to start a w/o log to take with me... I forget to do some exercises


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2004)

workouts look intense


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Yea, were pretty intense.  Was sweating like a whore in church!


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, were pretty intense.  Was sweating like a whore in church!



HAHAHA i know how you feel bro. i sweat my ASS off. within 15min looks like i jumped in the swimming pool haha


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

everythings looking great in here! seems like training and diet are right on! Keep it up!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> HAHAHA i know how you feel bro. i sweat my ASS off. within 15min looks like i jumped in the swimming pool haha




Two of my buddies that I train with have crazy over active sweat glands.  I have never seen a person break a sweat while wakling down the street in 10degree wheater.  So you can imagine what it looks like when they workout....lol.....One warm up set and they look like I do at the end of a 2hr.  workout!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

*2/3/04 Legs*

Well, went a bit lighter again on legs.  Didnt want the extreme pump in my lower back again... needed to finish the w/o.

Legs--

Leg extensions
1 set 20 reps@70Lbs
1 set 20 reps@90Lbs
1set 20 reps@110Lbs
2 sets 20(18) reps@120Lbs

Squats
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
2 sets 10 reps@225Lbs
2 set 6 reps@ 285Lbs

Front squats
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@185Lbs

SLDL
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@225Lbs
1 set 10 reps@135Lbs

Standing calf raises
2 sets of 225Lbs 50rep sets, 10 slow controlled reps, 10 bounce/fast reps-repeat

Donkey calf
2 sets 185Lbs go till burn(Roughly 20 reps)
4 sets 225Lbs go till burn(" ")(man.. theese fried my calfs today... Could hardly walk!)

Also I mentioned yesterday that I was increasing my diet... well I did yesterday, but not today.  I found it VERY hard to keep the food stomached.  I almost lost it more than a few times.  And I couldtn even drink a protein shake before bed because I was so full, I was almost puking.  I did however change it a bit... Its now only about 2 1/2cups rice instead of 3 and I also eat 2 1/2 chx breasts instead of 2.

Also my biceps are sooo sore.  They havent been sore in months!  I could hardly brush my teeth!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

great workout.....how deep are you getting on those squats??? ass to the grass or parallel?

How many cals are you eating that you need to choke down??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> great workout.....how deep are you getting on those squats??? ass to the grass or parallel?


Oh yes.. I always hit parallel and usually lower.  I am very anal about it, because I see so many kids that never even get close.




> How many cals are you eating that you need to choke down??


What do you mean?  The meals yesterday contained 3 cups cooked rice, 3 large chicken breasts, 1 cup spaghetti sauce, and 1 apple.  After the third meal I could taste it in the back of my throat and was constantly burping it up.  Each meal contained roughly 1200 cals.  So I have lowered the amound of rice and increased the amount of chicken in them.  I just finished the first a bit ago.  Feel fine.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

I meant how many cals are you eating per day??  You are eating 1200cals per meal??  7 times a day??  9400cals daily??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

No.  Each "mudge meal" contains about 1000 cals now.  Yesterday they were more and made me sick.  I will count the cals in all my meals when im home tomorrow morning and post them.  So yesterday it was 3600 cals in 3 meals   Plus the cals in the other meals... dont know how many though.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

doin' good man.....that is what you gotta do to put on size.  You should have seen how much food I was eatin' when I was bulking up.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Is this it?  LOL  I was going to try and copy it... but I needed something simple.  I dont have much time to prep food.  So I just kind of whing everything together.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

that is probably form one day or maybe one week, althoug I don't think the cals are taht high there.  I was also eating extra meals in between and was eating a lot of carbs.  I mean, I was punding down food, that was a guidline.  Basically I took that meal plan and if I ate all of that, or at least the first 4-5 meals and it was defenite IO was going to get the other 2-3 in that day I would just start banging down food.......steak and eggs, pancakes, MRPs, occasionally protein bars, whey shakes and a box of cereal...I mean I really ate a lot of food.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 3, 2004)

Some nice workouts man, keep up the hard work. How is your rotator cuff coming along?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

It actually feels really good.  Its a bit sore after shoulder day, but not bad.  I am going to give it a while longer before I start back pressing though.  Thanks for askin


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

Bro-
i also HAD rotator problems. 

i've been doing a few things for a while now and it feels much better.

First, i warm up for like 10minutes with real light weights (those big ass 2.5lber's). i do big circles with each shoulder, a few rotator movements, and a few light sets of a few different exercises (push ups, rows, upright rows, presses etc.) just to warm up the joints.

Secondly, it was usually heavy benching and shoulder pressing that hurt my shoulders. i've found that pressing with a closer grip puts MUCH less stress on your rotators.

try these out bro. i used to have pain all day all night. now it suprises me if my shoulders hurt at all.......


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Flex.  Will do.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

P-funk--  Here are my daily calories.  They are never below this, but sometimes go higher.  I forgot to add the cottage cheese...  And I didnt add tuna because I didnt eat any for the last few days 

9am: 1 1/3cup oats, 3tbsp honey, 14oz. milk(200 from oats, 180 from hiney, 200 from milk)
10:30 GYM
12:00 Swole V-2(at Gym), Post w/o
12:15 3 scoops ON whey protein(330 from protein, 200 from milk)
3:15 "Mudge Meal" #1, apple(1000 cals, dont know how many cals apple has  )
5:30 "Mudge Meal" #2(1000 cals)
8:30 "Mudge Meal" #3, apple(1000 cals, dont know how many cals apple has  )
10:30 2cups cottage cheese(forgot oops!)
12:00 3 scoops ON whey, then right to bed.(330 from protein, 200 from milk)
So a total of 4640cals a day.  Well actually more, but thats pretty close.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

*2/4/04 Chest/shoulder/tris*

Flex-- I did the warmups like you suggested.  Felt pretty good.  Noticed people lookin at me, musta looked odd LOL.

Good workout today.  Went lighter with a bit higher reps for shoulder.  Felt a bit of pain earlier but feeling better now.  Overall I think it is recovering nicely.  Should be well within the next few weeks.  I hope...

Chest--
Barbell bench press
3 sets 8-10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
3 sets 8 reps@225
2 sets 6 reps@245

Incline dumbell press
1 set 8 reps@80LB DB
2 set 8 reps@90Lb DB
2 set 6 reps@100Lb DB

Dumbell flys
2 sets 10 reps@35LB DB
3 sets 8 reps@45Lbs DB

Shoulder--
Side and front lateral raises
5 sets each 10 reps@20Lb DB(kept going continious.  Only rest was when the other shoulder was working... total killer)

Rear delt twists(not sure of the exact name... so this is what their called  ) 
5 sets 8 reps@20Lb DB

Arnold presses
5 sets 10 reps@35LB DB

Triceps--
Close grip Bp
2 sets 8 reps@135Lbs
3 sets 6 reps@185Lbs

Pushdowns(With rope, on cable machine)
3 sets 15 reps@60Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@80Lbs
(with bentbar)
3 sets 15 reps@60Lbs
3 sets 10 reps@80Lbs

Reverse grip pushdowns(or pulldowns since reverse)(bentbar, on cable)
5 sets 8 reps@70Lbs


I also noticed that the weights seem heavier at my gym than the other gym I went to the other day(cable only)  It was a bit harder to do cable exercises with the high weight I used at the other place.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

I noticed the SAME thing at diff gyms with the cables. I think diff machines weights vary.. i swear!at my old gym I used to do 140 or more for pushdowns and at my new gym I can only use 50/60
weird! 
anyways just wanted to let you know things are looking great! diet and training! looks like you really lov that mudge meal eh!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

I am actually quite sick of it now... lol  I have been steadily gaining over a pound a week though.  So it must be working


----------



## Flex (Feb 4, 2004)

hahahah.

bro, the cable's at my school are RIDICULOUS.  I put the pin @ "150", and i do sets of like 15 w/ reverse bicep curls.

its pretty funny sometimes though. cuz chicks look at me like i'm a frickin animal hahahahahahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

*2/6/04 back/rhomboid/bi*

Good workout today, not as good as I would have liked though.  For some reason I get theese INSANE pumps in my lower back.  I mean really fuking insane.  It hurt so bad today I had to lay down in the gym and couldnt move lol.  After about 10 mins it was gone, but it really hampered my concentration.  I guess I will need to just keep lifting and get my lower back stronger.. 

Back--
Pullups
3 sets 10reps per set

Lat pulldowns(Super wide, bar has handles on very end)
3 sets 12 reps@140Lbs

Bent over barbell rows(using reverse grip)
2 set 15 reps@135Lbs
3 set 10 reps@185Lbs

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
1 set 15 reps@90Lbs
1 set 15 reps@135Lbs
1 set 10 reps@160Lbs(this is where the burn started to really fukin hurt)

Seated cable rows
1 set 15 reps@120Lbs
1 set 15 reps@140Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@150Lbs

Lat pulldowns(straight bar, reverse grip)
3 sets 10 reps@130Lbs

Rhomboid--(didnt do too many shrugs because back was still really tight.)
Behind the back barbell shrugs(smith machine)
2 sets 15 reps@135
3 sets 15 reps@225

Bi's--
Lying incline DB curls
4 sets 12 reps@35Lb DB

Straightbar bi curls
4 sets 10 reps 90Lb bar

Concentration curls(Arnold style, hold onto something and lean over curling one arm at a time.)
3 sets 12 reps@35Lb DB

Cable curls(the one in the bicep article on IM)
4 sets 12 reps@40Lbs(each arm)

My diet today is shit too...  Not enough time to prep meals... soo... I had to buy some sirloin rice bowls from Kenjis.  Cost me 20$ fukin bucks  (extra meat ofcourse)


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

Do you get a bad lactic acid burn in your lower back?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow, your w/o's are looking great buddy! Keep up the good work. BTW, how long are your w/o's?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Do you get a bad lactic acid burn in your lower back?



Fade-- Not sure...  It was more of like a cramping/pump feeling.  My back was never sore the next day.  If it was lactic acid I would feel it for a few days, correct?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Wow, your w/o's are looking great buddy! Keep up the good work. BTW, how long are your w/o's?



Heyo rock!  My workouts are anywhere from 1hr to 1hr 40mins.  Leg days are usually shorter because its one group.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

*2/9/04 Legs*

Well.... I did legs today, because I didnt go to the gym on Saturday.  It snowed quite a bit here and for me to shovel my drive, and my grandparents it took almost 4hrs.  What a pain in the ass!  Nice to help out though.  So yea, worked legs today.

Legs--

Leg extensions
1 set 20 reps@70Lbs
1 set 20 reps@90Lbs
2 sets 20 reps@110Lbs
2 sets 15 reps@120Lbs

Squats
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
2 sets 10 reps@225Lbs
3 set 10 reps@ 285Lbs

Front squats
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs
3 sets 8 reps@185Lbs

SLDL
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@185Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@225Lbs

Donkey calf
2 sets 185Lbs go till burn(Roughly 20 reps)
2 sets 225Lbs go till burn(" ")
2 sets 285Lbs 10 reps

Well, seemed like a pretty decent workout today...  But for some reason I feel like I didnt get that great of a workout.  Any one have suggestions on Leg day?  maybe just increase weight, more reps, diff exercises?  Thanks.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

hmmmm question....  I see that your doing the same # of reps but for different weights. are you not going to failure on those sets?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Like on squats?  Nope.  I am almost failing...  I could probably go heavier, and will, but was waiting for my back to get a bit stronger from not using a belt.
On SLDL I really dont go to failure.  I like to use a bit lighter weight so as to concentrate on the hammies and not so much worry about my grip and form.


Should I go to failure.  Like on squats on 225 go till I cant go anymore then up the weight?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

*2/10/04 Chest/shoulder/tri/abs*

Seems that AJ disapeared.. 
Ok, legs are pretty sore.  Mostly ass and hammies.  Quads not really sore at all...

Todays workout was ok, but not the best.  Early on I felt a straining in my tendons in my right arm.  It started to affect my lifting, and on my last set of DB presses I almost dropped the weight on myself due to a giveout.  My arm was pretty sore, but feels better now.  This is also the first time in months that I have worked my abs out.  They are so damn sore it hurts to even breathe lol

Chest--
Barbell bench press
3 sets 8-10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
3 sets 8 reps@225
2 sets 6 reps@245

Incline dumbell press
2 set 8 reps@80LB DB
2 set 8 reps@90Lb DB
1 set (3) reps@100Lb DB(this is where I failed.  I didnt go onto anymore chest exercises because my whole arm and shoulder were dead feeling)

Shoulder--
Arnold presses
5 sets 10 reps@35LB DB

Rear delt twists
5 sets 8 reps@30Lb DB

Side and front lateral raises
1 set each 15 reps@10lbs
5 sets each 10 reps@35Lb DB

Triceps--
Pushdowns(With rope, on cable machine)
2 sets 15 reps@60Lbs
3 sets 10 reps@80Lbs
(with V-Bar)
5 sets 12 reps@70Lbs

Reverse grip pushdowns(V-Bar, on cable)
5 sets 8 reps@70Lbs


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

then stop breathing if it hurts! hehe jk! dont do that...... could be bad! 
and are you OK??? droping a weight on yourself? yikes! 
teaches you right for not easing off after you felt the strains...  

and yes yes YES you should be going to failure on squats and deads, at least to near failure(argued issue) but I go to failure. never just stop with a weight, if you can push out more then do it.. (unless it is a warm up set). if you end up getting too many reps then you wanted to aim for, increase the weight. 
and on those leg extensions, reallyy concentrate on squeezing at the peak of the contraction


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll stop breathing just for you...   I am fine.  Re-read almost dropped the weight on myself.  I am not slow enough to let a 100Lb DB smash me hehe
*Thanks for the advice.*  I will definately go to near failure on squats now   Also I DO concentrate on the last part of extensions.  I am following advice from GoPro, where I lift almost to vertical, then slowly contract to vertical, then slowly down-repeat.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

okie just making sure your making the best of those extensions! 
and thank goodness it didnt drop...I need to read more carefully eh! 
let me know how those squats and deads feel after hitting closer to failure on them!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

Looking good man! But be careful with your arm. I'm telling you you don't want to develop a chronic problem! Where exactly is the pain?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks rock.  The pain started in the elbow region, and then went into my shoulder.  It was a "dead" feeling.  Cant really explain.  Also doing the heavy bench I could almost feel like a slight popping, or a slight stretching of the tendon... it was wierd.  Feels fine now though


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

alright now you ol thread jacker  <--yah thats you!    you never asked me for advice and I was under the understanding you knew a heck of alot more then me anyways when it came to training. Im a lil amatuer gal trying to play in a tuff mans sport.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

Who you talking to Jen?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Grrr... *shakes fist*  I do know a lot... But was just curious as to your thoughts.  Look back, I ask for criticisms from you IE: is everything looking ok? IE: How is my workout plan?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

She is being mean to ME rock.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks Atherjen.  No criticism's?



Ok see!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry Premi! But judging from how much more weight you lift than me you deserve it!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

Ohhh I was talking to Premier... 
DONT you raise a fist to a lady!!! I may like to play with iron toys but I can still wear a dress(only if I was knocked out and not aware of it.. lol).


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh great the peeps in my journal are turning on me!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok see!




I DID reply!!!!!!!! see did I not offer advice on the legs?!?!?!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok, thanks.  AGAIN!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2004)

Premier buddy ... what's happening in here?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Not sure NT...  Cant tell if people are joking or serious  lol

Everything will be back on track tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Ohhh I was talking to Premier...
> DONT you raise a fist to a lady!!! I may like to play with iron toys but I can still wear a dress(only if I was knocked out and not aware of it.. lol).



Somehow I missed this one.  I wasnt raising a fist per se, I was shaking it.  Hmm... like if someone was to say "Damn you!" While shaking their fist.  Not meant to be violent in any way.

Ugh...


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey........leave my man Premo alone. 

Glad your rotator is doing better. I take a good 10-15 minutes warming up. Plus i like it to cuz i get a nice little "pre workout" pump......

be careful w/barbell movements. i stopped doing incline bb and bb shoulder presses, and started using dumbells instead. had little to no pain. then, last week, i switched back to bb for incline and shoulder pressing, and wouldnt you know it, pain the next few days........


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Thx Flex.  Yea I still havent gone back to bb on bench, but will try military presses with a bb soon I hope.  I just feel like my shoulders are shrinking with no military press....


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2004)

thats what i'm saying bro....

u can still do military's, just use db's instead.....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2004)

If your shoulder is bad then do yuor presses with dumbells and rotate your elbosw a bit forward (so that the dumbells are a about a45 degree angle from your head).  This will take the movement out of shoulder abduction and place it more in the sagital plane (flexion).  By doing this you willmove the supraspinatus (one of 4 rotator cuff muslces) out of the way of the humerus and prefent shoulder impingment.  this angle feels much better and is how I do my presses all the time prettty much.  Even with the barbell I take a narower grip so that those elbows are rotated a liltte more forward.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks Patrick.  I will start presses like that next shoulder day(fri).


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

*2/11/04 back/rhomboid/bi*

Was feeling lazy today... so no trap work.  Also really easy bicep day.  Arms still hurting from straining them. 

Back--
Pullups
3 sets 10reps per set

Lat pulldowns(Super wide, bar has handles on very end)
3 sets 12 reps@140Lbs

Bent over barbell rows(using reverse grip)
2 set 15 reps@135Lbs
3 set 10 reps@225Lbs

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
1 set 15 reps@90Lbs
2 set 15 reps@135Lbs
2 set 10 reps@160Lbs

Seated cable rows
1 set 15 reps@120Lbs
1 set 15 reps@140Lbs
2 sets 10 reps@150Lbs

Lat pulldowns(straight bar, reverse grip)
3 sets 10 reps@140Lbs

Bi's--
Lying incline DB curls
4 sets 12 reps@35Lb DB

Straightbar bi curls
3 sets 10 reps 80Lb bar


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

Great looking workout PM!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2004)

How do you people do so much on BB Rows? I don't get it, am I missing something? I can't get past 155 for 6 reps and thats with poor form!

Sorry premi, little vent there in your journal! It's over now. Good w/o!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

How are you doing your BB rows?  I was a bit sloppy on the last set too.  I will probably lower the weight to get a better contraction next time.  I like to hold it underhand so that it helps pre-exhaust my biceps.  Sorry dont know how I do so much   I was going to get a digital camera soon... probably still will.  But I seem to owe Uncle Sam some tax money.  Rough estimate last night was around 800$, and thats just for federal!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for droppin in IT


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How are you doing your BB rows?  I was a bit sloppy on the last set too.  I will probably lower the weight to get a better contraction next time.  I like to hold it underhand so that it helps pre-exhaust my biceps.  Sorry dont know how I do so much   I was going to get a digital camera soon... probably still will.  But I seem to owe Uncle Sam some tax money.  Rough estimate last night was around 800$, and thats just for federal!



Where is SLC by the way??
thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

SLC is Salt Lake City.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

whos Uncle Sam??  

good workout PM! dont overdo it though after that lil strain!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> SLC is Salt Lake City.



Ahhhh


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> whos Uncle Sam??
> 
> good workout PM! dont overdo it though after that lil strain!



Ever seen the pics from the U.S. with an old guy in red white and blue pointing his finger and the poster says I want you...join the army etc (appeared around WWI). Well an expression we use hear in the states when we pay federal taxes we owe Uncle Sam X amount.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Here is Uncle Sam...






He is basically the US Government.

On that note, I usually buy my own chicken, fresh boneless skinless breasts.  Well, my mom thought she would be "Nice" and buy some chicken for me since I have been busy.  Well fuking A... She bought 60$ worth of FROZEN breasts   And she wants me to pay for them...  what a moron!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Here is Uncle Sam...
> [img2]http://home.nycap.rr.com/content/us_poster_l.jpg[/img2]
> 
> ...



DAMMIT PM! You beat me to the pic 
Thanks!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Is this the same uncle sam from the famous 'uncle sams cereal' i cannot buy here in Canada?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi Jill 

Not sure...  The above uncle sam is a bastard!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey PM where can I find Mudge' s meals??
Thanks Buddy!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

From first page :


> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Also I forgot to put what a "Mudge Meal" is ingredient wise.  I got the idea from a member on the board   Anyways its 3cups of cooked brown rice, 2 chx breasts, 1/4 - 1/2 cup spaghetti sauce for flavor.  Each "Mudge Meal" contains roughly 900 cals



You make them yourself.  Its 2 LARGE chicken breasts, and about 1cup spaghetti sauce.  I buy in bulk from Costco.  And they are about 1000 cals.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey all!  Check this out! Virtual Body Builder!  Join if you havent!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

How many carbs and protein grams do you eat per day??
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I havent figured out my daily macros.  Here is the caloric intake though.



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> P-funk--  Here are my daily calories.  They are never below this, but sometimes go higher.  I forgot to add the cottage cheese...  And I didnt add tuna because I didnt eat any for the last few days
> 
> 9am: 1 1/3cup oats, 3tbsp honey, 14oz. milk(200 from oats, 180 from hiney, 200 from milk)
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

cals look good.  Macros in in my opinion don't mean that much when bulking.  All I care about when bulking is calores and protein. Are you getting enough Protein?  If so then good....now just eat everyhting else in sight because it is just energy to train hard.  Ya dig?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Anything, meaning ANYTHING P-funk?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

lol, pretty much.  I mean I eat really clean all the time, even when bulking.  But when I am bulking I'll still pound down things like pasta or tons of cashews or cereal just to get easy calories.  I can eat so much food that it is rough trying to get enough to eat so I have to go with things that are really calorie dense.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool, can't wait till after Comp so I can bulk again


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Cool, can't wait till after Comp so I can bulk again




me too


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Hrm... I am pretty damn sure I am getting enough protein...  I mean I get 90+ from shakes alone.  Plus the 6 large chx breasts I eat a day, and the 2 cups cottage cheese.  Maybe I need to figure out my macros.

Killer arm rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Haha, thanks Premi! I'm not happy with it though. But i'm keeping optimistic. I usually get about 150g protein from shakes a day. I know that's not optimal (meaning I need more food) but that's what I have time for.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I cant imagine working the hours you work, and trying to be a BB...  You are one dedicated man rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Prem! That means alot.  Hey, your almost at 2,000!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

hey premi-
dang...just read your WHOLE journal..inspiring, bro-
Couple ?'s:
Are you not upping the weights on your chest day? Looks like you've been doing the exact same thing for 5 -  workouts? (or doing that on purpose?)

I think you and I do similar back workouts. I usually do two exercises per angle (pull up / pull down and bb rows / cable rows)
Do you like to rpe-exhaust your legs before squats?

Lookin' good, bro-
might try those mudge meals..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, 5 workouts is 2-3 weeks only.  So I have really not gotten strong enough to up the weights.  I guess I could but I am not powerlifting, so as long as I feel I got a good workout I am ok with it.
I dont necissarily pre-exhaust them.  I dont do ANY cardio... none at all.  I find doing a couple of sets of leg extensions helps warm up my quads.  Basically it just loosens me up a bit.

Thanks for droppin by Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

gotcha. I read in another thread your day split. Spoke too soon.
Your legs recover that quickly? Your leg W/outs are more intense than mine...and mine take some time to heal...
Guess I am just old..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, changed the split in the first part of the journal.  I dont do the #1 post w/o anymore.

Well, they recover for the most part.  My hammies are a bit stiff/sore, but I have legs tomorrow.  I am also going to go to failure tomorrow on legs.  So maybe they will get fried. 

C'mon man... your not old.  I bet you put more effort into it than I do.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm liking your split. THinking I give it a whirl next week.
More effort? Did you read my journal? I get my dumb ass stuck under my squat? I wasn't ready for the weight. Was leasning too far forward, didn't get down as far as I like to go..wanted to feel the weight...boy did I!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, I read your journal   That split is really good.  Best one I have tried ever since doing 1 bp a week.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

*2/13/04 Legs*

Well... I did legs today, and since Atherjen said I should be going to failure thats what I did.  I had to stop a little early, because the "pump" in my back came back.  I guess its from heavy weight, I dunno.

Legs--
Leg extensions
1 set 20 reps@70Lbs
1 set 20 reps@90Lbs
2 sets 15 reps@110Lbs

Squats(to failure )
2 sets 10 reps@135Lbs(warmup)
1 set 20 reps@225Lbs 
2 sets 6,4 reps@315(I sooo wish I had a spotter.  It would be so beneficial to get a few more reps out of theese with a little bit of help  )

SLDL
1 set 12 reps@135
2 sets 10 reps@185(back was fried so I quit here.)


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2004)

yo buddy....

you're lower back "pumps" are prob. cuz you're leaning forward too much when squatting.....try keeping that head up and staying more upright, that should do the trick....

and when you squat, don't do so many "warmups". 
do like 1 set of 135 (like 8 or 10x's). then move to 225 (only like 6-8), then start going heavy. thats how you make your legs grow....i used to make the same mistake, and rep out on 225, then 275. by the time i got to 315 i was dead. now, i rep 315 like its cake.......


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Flex.  I am thinking that my back is getting pumped because I only got rid of my weight belt a week ago.  I will definately make sure my form is solid next time I squat.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

ahhh no more belt!  give it time, your body will adjust! Im SOO glad to see you went to failure!  wait til how you feel tomarrow and sunday!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Yea, im already sore... YOU owe me a butt rub


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

Also, where do you place the bar on your back?  High on your traps or low on your traps?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Its higher on my traps.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, im already sore... YOU owe me a butt rub



eewwwww hairy bumms!!  
haha jk


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

okay, of you hold it higher on your traps make sure that you sit up a bit more and lead with your chest a lot.  It is hard to hold it up there when the weight gets heavy because most people don't have the lower back strength to stay upright and they end up squating and their back rounds and there hips move first so they are not going chest up which puts a hurtin' on the lower vertabrae.  Try sitting in the hole with light weight for a 4sec pause at each rep (stop squats).  Pausing and staying upright like that will give you some good endurace and lower back strength to go heavier.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> eewwwww hairy bumms!!
> haha jk



  Its not hairy...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> okay, of you hold it higher on your traps make sure that you sit up a bit more and lead with your chest a lot.  It is hard to hold it up there when the weight gets heavy because most people don't have the lower back strength to stay upright and they end up squating and their back rounds and there hips move first so they are not going chest up which puts a hurtin' on the lower vertabrae.  Try sitting in the hole with light weight for a 4sec pause at each rep (stop squats).  Pausing and staying upright like that will give you some good endurace and lower back strength to go heavier.



Thanks Patrick.  I know I NEVER round my back, but I might be leaning a bit forward like Flex said.  On the stop squats, should I stand in normal squat stance, or have my feet closer together?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

Normal squat stance.  It is not the lower back that rounds.  Usually most people round in there thoracic spine and don't know it.  It usually will happen to me on my last few reps of my last set as I get really tired.  It happens to pretty much everyone.  A good spotter will tell you when it is happeneing.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

*2/16/04 chest/shoulder/tri*

Well... this weekend was pretty bad, as far as a bulk is concerned.  Sat I didnt go to the gym, because I was just soo busy.  I am also guessing my cals were in the 1k-3k range   Sun was also a pretty bad day.  I did consume a bunch of cals, but it was from garbage like corndogs and pizza.  
I did however feel really strong today.
Changing the way I write things, will go weightxrepsxsets
EDIT: Weighed 193 today.

chest--
Flat BB
135x10x2(warmups)
225x8x2
245x6x2

Incline DB
80x10x2
90x10x2

Incline to flat flys(superset)
40x10=40x10
40x10=40x8

Shoulder--(I started to do DB military.  I am ecstatic to report no pain!)
Front, side lateral raises(superset)
15x15x3

Military DB press
50x10x1
60x10x1
70x10x2

Rear delt twists
20x10x3(insane burning in my shoulders... God that felt good!  Pain free baby!)

Triceps--
Rope pulldowns
60x15x1
70x15,12,12x3

Reverse grip pulldowns(on V-bar)
60x15,15,12,12x4

Close grip BP
135x10x2

Dips
BW+45x15x2

All the parts I lifted today feel totally spent.  I feel like its the best w/o I have gotten in a while.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

guess that pizza and corndogs were kickin in at the gym today hunh!  nice lifts! and Im glad to hear that your shoulder is pain free!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

look at that, magic pizza


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi AJ 
Yea I am hoping it was the extra day rest and not the garbage I ate... I would hate to start bulking like Mudge  (corndogs, doughnuts, soda)  I am hoping the shoulder is healed... Will start BB military in a week or 2.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Looking good buddy! Keep up the hard work. Are you using any particular tempo with your lifts?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey rock, good to see ya buddy.  I dont really use a tempo, other than taking it down slowly(controlled) and then going up.  I dont blast the weight up, I just lift it.  I would say on BP it is probably like 2/3-0-2/3.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

great lifts, pre!
man, some bastard stole the belt from the gym, so cannot do weighted dips...might have to go and invest in my own...
oh..my pics..are in the journal..feel free not to laugh..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Burner.  Yea I will stop by for sure, always do.  That sucks man, have the gym buy a new one!  Its their responsibility.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

they say that there is one on order...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

*2/17/04 back/rhomboid/bi's*

Overall good workout today.  I am kinda contemplating on using my wraps again...  I cant hold enough weight to really get a good trap workout, im a wuss.  

Back--
Pullups
3 sets 8,6,6 reps

Lat pulldowns wide grip(bar has handles on the end.)
100x15x1
120x10x2
140x8x1

Reverse grip bent over BB rows
135x10x1
185x8x3

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
90x15x1
160x12,10,10x3

Seated cable rows(seemed super light today..)
140x15x1
160x10x1
180x10x1
200x10x1

Lat pulldowns(straight bar, reverse grip)
120x10x1
140x10x2

Rhomboids--(need wraps im too weak to hold a bunch of weight  )
Shrugs
135x10x2
225x10x2

Behind the back shrugs(smith machine)
225x15x4

Biceps--
Lying incline DB curls
35x15,15,12,12x4

Standing bicep curls(one arm at a time and giant set)
30Lb DB, 25Lb DB, 20Lb DB, 15Lb DBx10x1

Reverse grip straight bar curls
50x10x2

Shrugs


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

NO WRAPS YOU WUSS!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

How am I supposed to get a good trap workout 

Help... Im SHRINKING!


----------



## Flex (Feb 17, 2004)

bro-

don't listen to all the "strap haters......

since i've been using straps, my lats, back thickness, and traps have increased TREMENDOUSLY by being able to handle weights i wouldnt normally be able to hold on to (chins, rows, deadlifts, shrugs etc.).
my forearms are naturally big, so that helps.....

but honestly, ask yourself......
do you want big forearms? or a big back, lats and traps?

i think you and i both kn0ow the answer to that one.....


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How am I supposed to get a good trap workout
> 
> Help... Im SHRINKING!



Gotta start somewhere man!! I stopped using my belt yesterday and the only way to get your wrists/grip strong enough is to stop using them. Just work with a weight you can handle they'll build up fairly quick!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 17, 2004)

plus i've found that a few sets of forearm curls at the end of arm and back day is sufficient to keep the forearms decent.....

you know another secret i have............
it may sound stupid, but those little black grip things where you just squeeze it, then relax. do 'em driving, watching tv or whenver, and guarenteed your forearms will grow and get stronger as well........


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

I use versa-grips. THey are great! I got mine @ Galyions (sp)
takes like 2 sec to 'latch' on to your weight (dumb bells included) and rip!
check them out! I dom't ever use normal straps any longer


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Yea, I have some prototype straps my gym gave me and they have this hook on them with rubber on the inside for grip.  They then velcro around your wrist and it supports the weight, but I dont like em.  I like the plain jane 6$ wraps.
My forearms are pretty good sized... I just cant hold much over 225Lbs.  It just starts to wear me down.  I also have some of those grip/spring things.  Infact their sitting right here at my work desk, but I havent used them forever lol.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> bro-
> 
> don't listen to all the "strap haters......
> ...



Sorry to disagree with you flex but don't you want an overall look instead of lacking in certain areas and looking disapportionate. I'm in no means able to compete competitivly or look even close to being big but if PM's forearms/wrists aren't naturally blessed like yours he is probably better off getting them in line with the rest of his body.
Well thanks for listening to my $0.02.
Thanks again!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Well IT, my forearms are about 13 1/2 inches around.  Not too small   But not as big as Flex's im sure.  Kid is LARGE!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well IT, my forearms are about 13 1/2 inches around.  Not too small   But not as big as Flex's im sure.  Kid is LARGE!



Your forearms are bigger than my biceps! 

I'm afraid to measure my forearms and compare...but hey, I like my skinny wrists


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok.. Just measured and I lied.  They are 13 1/4 

Thanks for droppin by GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Do you "flex" when you measure them, I wanna do mine, for kicks


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well IT, my forearms are about 13 1/2 inches around.  Not too small   But not as big as Flex's im sure.  Kid is LARGE!



Yeah not bad but they can be big doesn't mean they are strong as they are big. For example Jen. I'm bigger then her (I'm guessing arm/leg diameter) but she can throw up more weight then me in 90% of her workout compared to mine but you need to build up the strength to be able not to use the wraps as a crush. I believe all you need to workout are a good pair of shoes, comfortable clothes and gloves (I use to believe a belt but changed my mind with help from everyone).
Thanks for listening!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Do you "flex" when you measure them, I wanna do mine, for kicks



Yep


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok.. Just measured and I lied.  They are 13 1/4
> 
> Thanks for droppin by GBC



THEY'RE SHRINKING!!!!  j/k still pretty impressive. Have you posted all your measurements in your journal yet?? I have dial up and don't want to be here until 3:00am trying to read it. Read it once already.Can't remember.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

No... I havent posted anything(measurements) about myself.  I find measurements to be... discouraging.


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

^tell me about it bro.....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Yea... It might be nice to measure if I had a 20inch arm and 30inch quads mwahaha

BTW Flex...  I hate you.  See below


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

*2/18/04 Legs*

Whoa damn... legs are TOASTED!  I took Flex's advice and did less warmups, and went heavy.  Excellent advice.  Damn, it has only been a few hrs after and they are really starting to hurt.  Thank the good lord tomorrow is off day 

Legs--
Squats(started here, because some fat lady was on extensions...  Will start here from now on.)
135x10x1
225x10x1
315x8x2PB (I have never squated this much by myself EVER in my entire life!  I also had an old lifting buddy there watching my form from the side.  He said my form was great and my back didnt hurt at all  )

SLDL
135x12x1
225x10x3

Leg extensions
90x15x2
120x10x2

Standing calf(I go 10 slow, 10 fast, 10 slow.. untill I hit 50 reps)
185x50x2
225x50x2

Donkey calf
280x12x3


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

Great work buddy! i told you less warmups is the way to go....
next time....try doing even less on your 225 warm up set (maybe like 6 or so).......guarenteed you'll get even more w/315 

and it seems keepin that head up (like i told ya) is giving less of a painful back pump?? good sign also bro 

through some more heavy leg movements in there as well....leg presses/hack squats/front squats etc..........then your legs will REALLY start to grow (and use the "low warm rep" thing as well)...

lookin good brotha


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: 2/18/04 Legs*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Legs--
> Squats(started here, because some fat lady was on extensions...  Will start here from now on.)
> 135x10x1
> ...


Hey!
That's what I do! (not so many reps on the 315 tho...
 
you did that w/out the belt? I still will use a belt for a while for that weight....
Maybe the buddy inspired you? I remember one squat day, I was having a hard time getting my reps out@ 315. (was hitting 4, maybe 5)
Some of the guys that are always in the gym walked over to my area, and I also noticed in the mirror, some woman looking at me from the stair master. Something clicked, but I knocked out 10, good, solid reps. (I paid for it the next day, as you will tomorrow!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok.. for the record my forearms are 10" 

They used to be a bit smaller, but since starting carb cycling everythings gotten bigger


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I have some prototype straps my gym gave me and they have this hook on them with rubber on the inside for grip.  They then velcro around your wrist and it supports the weight, but I dont like em.  I like the plain jane 6$ wraps.
> My forearms are pretty good sized... I just cant hold much over 225Lbs.  It just starts to wear me down.  I also have some of those grip/spring things.  Infact their sitting right here at my work desk, but I havent used them forever lol.


no hooks involved! I swear, the people I have shown them to, or let them try a set, have gone to the store and gotten a pair!
http://www.supplementgiant.com/products/LiftingAccessories/VersaGrips/
good pics of them. It is leather with some sort of rubber outer layer for grip. The bar goes in between yuor hand and the strap, strap goes around the bar and locked by your hand. I've dead lifted the 405 wiht them, and they work perfectly! just FYI


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

Great job on the squats!!!

How deep did ya get in the whole?  To parallel or ass to the grass?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

When I do squats I'll be listening to that song 

Get Low - by lil jon 

From the windowsssss to the walls, til the sweat roll down mah balls!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

It's all about gettin' low.  If ya don't break parallel I don't count 'em!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Yea man I always hit parallel.   I used to keep my feet close, and go ass to the grass, but I have a popping/grinding in my left knee.  So I dont do them now.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

hmmm, popping/grinding, eh?  How close were your feet?  shoulder width?  hip width?  Why not try a bit of a wider stance?  also, were you toes angled slightly outward?   that alone allows for natural rotation of the knee.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> and it seems keepin that head up (like i told ya) is giving less of a painful back pump?? good sign also bro



Well, there is no painful back pump.  I think that I was more aware of form so I kept it really strict.  Plus I didnt have so many warmup sets so was a bit stronger.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> hmmm, popping/grinding, eh?  How close were your feet?  shoulder width?  hip width?  Why not try a bit of a wider stance?  also, were you toes angled slightly outward?   that alone allows for natural rotation of the knee.



Normal(shoulder, maybe a bit wider) parallel does not bother.  But when I used to go real low my feet were roughly 6" apart.  Very close together, and feet were straight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> also, were you toes angled slightly outward?   that alone allows for natural rotation of the knee.



is this good or bad? I dont know squat about squats


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, drop the wieght, open up your stance a bit more and turn your toes outside and see how your knees feel then.  Deep squats will help to strengthen the ligaments that cross then knee so they are better in the long run and you ass and hamstrings will love you for it!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Burner-- Yea man, those wraps look nice.  I wouldnt mind having some.  I am going to go without for a while, and see if holding the weight gets any easier.  If not maybe I will snag up a pair, but like I said the 6$ ones are cheap, and im cheap   Thanks for the link.  And I am feeling them right now.  Legs are already screaming at me.  Tomorrow I wont even be able to get out of bed prob. 

GBC-- HI!  10inches huh?  Not bad.  Just keep folowing the advice Jodi is giving you.  You have to remember "Rome wasnt built in one day".  Things take time, and im sure you will see results.  Stay confident!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> is this good or bad? I dont know squat about squats



becaus the femur approaches the acetabulo-femoral jointa at a posterior to anterior angle (rather than straight down as most anatomy charts would suggest) it creates a natural outward turn of about 7 degrees in the feet.  Turning out the toes will help to take pressure of the hips and the knee has a natural rotation at lock out wich can't occur if the toes are pointed forward.


Come to NYC and get a traiing session......Although you may not like me then.  I am a hard ass and a real shit talker when I work out.  Everything is full range of motion or else.  Usually my training partners are doing sets with weight to heavy for them and not going through full ranges of motion and i can be heard screaming "don't make me say it!!  All the way down.....what the F*ck is your problem!!"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, drop the wieght, open up your stance a bit more and turn your toes outside and see how your knees feel then.  Deep squats will help to strengthen the ligaments that cross then knee so they are better in the long run and you ass and hamstrings will love you for it!



Ok.  I will try some deep squats on Mon(next leg day).  Thanks Patrick.


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

hey premo......sorry to invade your journal, but just wanted to let you k now i  got new pics (of me and my boy)...lemme know what u think....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Not invading.  DAMN!  Those are some awesome quads man...  Wish mine looked like that.  Your boy is pretty thick too.  If he has chicken legs though man, your way ahead of him.  Its much easier to build upper body than lower IMO.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> When I do squats I'll be listening to that song
> 
> Get Low - by lil jon
> ...



 Good one Greek!! Almost sprayed my postworkout shake all over the screen!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Not invading.  DAMN!  Those are some awesome quads man...  Wish mine looked like that.  Your boy is pretty thick too.  If he has chicken legs though man, your way ahead of him.  Its much easier to build upper body than lower IMO.



Thanks bro.........still a LOOOOONG way to go though.

Ya my boy Kev is a monster.....STUPID good genetics haha. the kid barely eats enough. and i slave away eating day after day and don't grow haha.

he doesnt have chicken legs, but they aren't good. and he has very skinny calves. i told him he should prioritize his legs and calves, but he loves having a huge upper body (although he has been working decently hard on his legs)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2004)

P ... I'm loving the afro smilie!  It has a certain NT feel to it when I go to get my cornrows put in ...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2004)

Good stuff Prem

Just read your journal 

Eat big, be big.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

NT-- I can imagine!  Maybe take a picture next time?  haha  That would be bad ass.

Ian-- Thanks for dropping by!  I started reading your journal yesterday in the comp section, but havent finished.  Oh, and im sick of eating


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

Sick of eating??? Shut up and eat, dont be a girly man!! 

jk sweetie


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi GBC.  How are you today? 
Ok here is a recent pic of me flexing after I did 245x6 on bench 
[img2]http://www.section525.com/xpage/flex.jpg[/img2]


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

ewww shave your chest 

I'm ok. been better..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

Damnit, im hungry

How are you?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Just FYI thats not me   Just some pic I found lol

I feel like shit today...  I dont know why.  Maybe its because my legs hurt so bad


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> NT-- I can imagine!  Maybe take a picture next time?  haha  That would be bad ass.



I'll put one in here for you tomorrow ...   .... they're great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

What are you doing with my old pic up there man?!? Actually, in HS I weighed 120lbs and looked pretty much like that.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'll put one in here for you tomorrow ...   .... they're great!



That will be kick ass!  Thanks NT.





> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What are you doing with my old pic up there man?!? Actually, in HS I weighed 120lbs and looked pretty much like that.



Sorry rock!  No worries man, I weighed 135 my freshman year of HS.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2004)

Freshman year of high school I stood 5'2" and weighed in at a wopping 120lbs!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

In high school I weighed 171lbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

I graduated at 150lbs, then went to 275


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

*2/20/04   chest/shoulder/tri*

Good workout.  I could have done better, but was a bit pressed for time.

Chest--
Flat bench BB
135x10x2
225x8x2
245x6x2

Incline DB
80x10x2
90x8x2

Free motion machine flys(new machine, trainer was hyping it up saying it is the best... Yea fuking whatever, I will stick to DB)
45x10x4

Shoulder--
Side and front lateral raises(do theese nonstop. Front one arm, then the next, then side one, then the next/ repeat)
15x10x2

Arnold presses
35x10x2

DB Military
60x10x2
70x10x2

Rear delt twists
15x10x2

Tricep--
Rope pulldowns
70x10x2
60x12x2

Reverse grip pulldowns(V-bar)
70x8x2
60x10x2


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2004)

ever think about doing a chest exercise and then a shoulder exercise and alternating instead of saving all the shoulder exercises to the end?  

Either that or you should probably alternate which press you start with.   For exampla workout 1 would be a heavy chest press and workout 2 swould start with a heavy overhead press.

Just some ideas for variation.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

No... never thought of that.  My shoulders are a bit weak from taking so long off due to a slight injury.  I will keep what you said in mind.  Maybe try it in a week or 2.

Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

weak? You did 2 sets of 70lbs for 10 reps...
if that is weak..than I might as well start wearing a skirt...and sit down to pee...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

My shoulders are my pride   I hurt them doing behind the neck military with 225 

Burner, your a bad ass!  I was comparing to previous(myself)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> My shoulders are my pride   I hurt them doing behind the neck military with 225


well, there was your first misstake! Stop that!
damn....be a while before I get to mil press 225...

I kinda like my shouldres too...but looks like I've got a lot of work to do!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

yah Im not seeing any signs of weakness there PM! nice lifts!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2004)

a one time only viewing ... NT in the morning of getting his hair done ... beware, this may scare the young, elderly, oh heck, it could scare anyone


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> weak? You did 2 sets of 70lbs for 10 reps...
> if that is weak..than I might as well start wearing a skirt...and sit down to pee...



that's about my limit ... 70 for 10 ...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> a one time only viewing ... NT in the morning of getting his hair done ... beware, this may scare the young, elderly, oh heck, it could scare anyone


    
howdy, NT!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey PreM, 21 and strong hey...... lookin good buddy  too you


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> howdy, NT!



I hope they were able to get your heart started again ...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

that's a helluva 'fro, NT!
what's the new style gona be this time?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2004)

I have what they call single braids.  It's similar to Booker T's (from wrestling fame) but my braids are not as thick.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

haha, thats one helluva fro NT.  Damn...  Was wondering when you were gonna post that 

Riss-- Hey Riss, thanks for stopping by


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

*2/21/04   back/rhomboid/bi*

Eh.. Tiring day.  Workout was not up to par, but oh well   I also got the lower back pump again... It seems I am getting them from bent over BB rows.  Damn...

Back--
Pullups
3 sets 8,6,6 reps

Lat pulldowns wide grip(bar has handles on the end.)
100x15x1
120x10x2
140x8x1

Reverse grip bent over BB rows
135x10x1
185x8x2
225x6x1

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
90x15x1
160x15x3

Seated cable rows 
160x10x1
180x10x1
200x10x1
220x8x1

Lat pulldowns(straight bar, reverse grip)
120x10x1
140x10x2

Rhomboids--
Shrugs
135x10x2
225x10x2

Behind the back shrugs(smith machine)
225x15x4

Biceps--
Lying incline DB curls
35x15,15,12,12x4

Sitting hammer curls
40x10x3

Next time(wed) I will be getting help from a friend on my biceps.  I think my arms are my weak point, although no one else thinks so...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

*2/23/04  Legs*

Damn... I am starting to love leg day  
Patrick-- I tried to go ass to the grass, but my knee does not like it.  I dislocated it a long time ago, and probably have a bunch of bad cartlidge floating around in there.  It "Cracks" when I go below parallel and sounds hella nasty.  So just normal squats.

Squats
135x10x1
225x8x1
315x6x2(needed spot on second set.)

SLDL(I cheated and used wraps... Its all Atherjens fault though  )
135x10x1
225x10x1
275x8,6x2(Oh damn... my legs are hating me big time)

Lying leg curls
90x15x3(had friend pull down the weight once I got it to the top)

Leg extensions
100x15x1
120x12x1
140x8x1

Donkey calf
180x15x1
240x10x2


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

Looks like a good workout.

You are going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/23/04  Legs*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn... I am starting to love leg day



Leg day is my fav. as well (well, actually i love doing calves, back, chest......shit, i love 'em all haha)

Bro- you gotta throw in leg presses, hack squats and front squats as well. extensions are alright, but you gotta go with the bread and butter movements with your normal squats to get big legs, just extensions arent gonna cut it......


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Yea... I have been slacking off on legs...   I will up the volume next day (fri).


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

*2/24/04  chest/shoulder/tri*

Chest--
Flat bench BB
135x10x2
225x8x2
245x6x2(easy pfft...  Will up weight next week.)

Incline DB
80x10x2
90x8x2

DB flys(superset, went from incline to flat bench 10 reps each bench)
45x10x4

Shoulder--
Side and front lateral raises(do theese nonstop. Front one arm, then the next, then side one, then the next/ repeat)
15x10x2

Arnold presses
35x10x2

DB Military
70x10x2
80x8,6x2

Tricep--
Rope pulldowns
70x10x2
60x12x2

Reverse grip pulldowns(V-bar)
70x8x2
60x10x2


I will be changing tricep exercises.  I feel like I get a much better workout using DB and free weights than cable machines.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

STRAPS??????  you WUSS!!!! 

I agree on the cables vs freeweights for tri's. 1 cable movement isnt bad for the last exercise to burn them out but I woudnt make them the staple of my tri's exercises. unless you want girlie triceps!  

btw, nice lifts on those DB Military!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

I had to use straps to keep ahead of you.... Mrs. Machine   And the DB military will go up slowly but surely


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

Im sure they will, damn impressive now!  good work! 

hahaha get ahead of me!  your a riot! 
NO MORE STRAPS WOMAN


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

I have to use straps as well for certain exercises:  Deads, SLDL & Shrugs.  I had surgery on my wrist a few years ago and I have no muscle left along the ulna bone on my right arm.  The muscle and nerves are damaged so they will never grow back.  I have decent forearms but I still lose grip very easy.  As long as you don't use them all the time I don't see anything wrong using them with certain exercises.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

Bro-once again, don't listen to the "strap haters".

If grip is a weakpoint that doesnt allow you to fully exhaust your back/traps/lats, then by all means use them.

honestly, what's more impressive..... a thick muscular back, wide v shaped lats and boulder traps........or big forearms?

the forearms can grow enough w/wrist curls.......stick with the straps bro......


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

WoW, thanks for stopping by Jodi  

Take that AJ!  

I can hold a decent amount of weight.  I would say around 275becomes quite the PITA.  I would just rather focus on the part at hand, instead of worrying about my grip slipping.  I am also starting to use my little grip spring thinggies... So I will hopefully increase my grip strength quite a bit.  
From now on, I will use straps for 1 week, then off 1 week to help with strength, while not hurting my gains too much.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

Did you get your camera PreM??
We want pics ya know....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Hasnt come in the mail yet...

I just ordered it the other day(sun)  Should be here soon.

EDIT: Got it cheaper than expected too! HERE


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would just rather focus on the part at hand, instead of worrying about my grip slipping.



Exactly my point buddy 

Also, i told you so about those "grip thingees" (the black handled metal things that you just keep squeezing)...they really do work! haha


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

Cool 
I feel the same way about straps, i got some muscle in my lower forearm but the upper is thin and i dont think it will get any better.
Sides, i like deadlifting 480-500lbs


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

*2/25/04   back/rhomboid/bi*

Almost forgot to update...  I will be taking fr,sat and mon off.  My car will be in the shop, so no way to get to the gym. 

Back--
Pullups
BWx8,6,6x3

Lat pulldowns(wide grip)
120x10x1
140x10x1
160x8x2

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
90x15x1
160x15x3

Seated cable rows 
160x10x1
200x10x1
220x8x1
240x8x1

Rhomboids--
Shrugs
225x10x4(no straps)

Biceps--
Chin ups(close grip)
BWx10x3

Cable curls(theese arent normal cable curls, but a variation... cant really explain.)
80x10x2
100x10x2
80x8x2

One arm preacher curls(machine)
50x10,10,8,8x4


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Just a quick update.  My back and ribs are so sore...   It hurts to breathe.  I guess it is a good thing that I get so many days off now.. 

Riss-- The guy at the camera store called me today.  They didnt process my order correctly... The camera will be here in 3 days, but total price for all the shit I needed is going to be $529.22


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

is that american money? holy sh*t!!!  pricy lil bugger eh! 

hmmm sore is good! hot baths!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just a quick update.  My back and ribs are so sore...   It hurts to breathe.  I guess it is a good thing that I get so many days off now..
> 
> Riss-- The guy at the camera store called me today.  They didnt process my order correctly... The camera will be here in 3 days, but total price for all the shit I needed is going to be $529.22


if it makes you feel any bettre pre-
I will be in the mountains this wwekend in a hot tub..wiht a hot blonde..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

You both suck... Hot tub, and Hot bath wont work... I went to a tanning bed today, and I look like a lobster 

Nothing but cold showers for me.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

thats hilarious!! you burn that easy eh? damn I could lay under a broiler all day and just turn black without a tint of red!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, normally I dont burn.  But since I havent seen an ounce of sun all winter...  Plus I never peel, just get darker 

Also the chick at the tanning place was soo hot!  Damn... She moved here from Hungary.  I have a date this weekend!  First one in six months


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You both suck... Hot tub, and Hot bath wont work... I went to a tanning bed today, and I look like a lobster
> 
> Nothing but cold showers for me.


just trying to help.....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

I know B.  Just razzin on ya


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

lol, you asked out the chick from the tanning salon? u nut

rissy my upper forearms are the only thing on me thats thin, its weird looking 

i need a hot tub, it would feel sooo good!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I know B.  Just razzin on ya


if it makes ya feel any better...they morons @ her condo decided to wait until the weekend to do maintenance on the hot tub...
but the 9" of fresh powder Saturday night was a beautiful thing!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

A bit better.  I am not burned any more.   So hot showers here I come 

The chick at the salon canceled...  She said there was too much snow for her car, and my truck is in the shop.  So... No date.  Just sat at home, and watched Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

*3/1/04 Legs*

Well, I still dont have my vehicle... I got a wrong part from a guy, so I dont know when I will have the right one to get it fixed.  I just hope that 4wheel parts doesnt mind me storing my vehicle there for a few days 

Leg workout was good today, increased the amount of exercises that im doing.

Squats
135x10x1
225x8x1
315x6x2(needed spot on second set.)

Leg press
10(plates)x10x1
14x8x1
18x6x1

Hack Squats
4(plates)x10,10,8x3

SLDL
135x10x1
225x10x3

Standing calf
10 sets of 10 going up in weight each time.


My calfs are pretty strong... I have no problems doing raises with the whole stack(480Lbs I think...) but they just wont grow


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2004)

do you do seated calf raises also?  How is the form on your calf raises?  Have you ever tried hgiher reps?  Like 20s?  The calfs are primarily type I, slow twitch muscle fibers, so they can benefit from training them that way.  How about not training them on leg day so that they are fresh and not fatigued?  Why not train foreamrs on leg day and calves on arm day?  Just some ideas.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

I dont do seated because it works the front of my calf for some reason.  I also used to do higher reps.  Was doing 50 reps sets, 10 slow, 10 fast(bounce), 10 slow, 10 fast etc.  Good form... Go up as high as I can, then down as low as I can.

Do you really think that doing calvs on a seperate day besides legs will benefit them?  Thanks.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

great advice on calves Patrick!  

18 plates on leg press??  NicE!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes it will benefit them if you do them on a seperate day.

Also, do them seated, regardless of whether you feel it in the anterior tibialis or not.  You need to do them seated to work your soleus which, along with the gastrocnemius (which gets hit when standing or doing leg curls), will make your calf look big as a whole.  If you haven't been doing them seated and you are wondering why your calves aren't growing it is because you are only wokring part of the leg.  Could you imagine doing bicep curls for months and wondering what is taking your tricep so long to grow?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Yea AJ, I really felt like my head was gonna pop off!

Ok.. I just figured donkey, and standing calv raises would hit them.  I will do seated too.  

Shoudl I do calvs on back or chest day?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2004)

either day is fine.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I dont do seated because it works the front of my calf for some reason.  I also used to do higher reps.  Was doing 50 reps sets, 10 slow, 10 fast(bounce), 10 slow, 10 fast etc.  Good form... Go up as high as I can, then down as low as I can.
> 
> Do you really think that doing calvs on a seperate day besides legs will benefit them?  Thanks.



i do legs before chest day and before shoulder day.....

if its hitting the anterior part of your shins, then you're not "pushing" with the right muscles bro....try lightening the weight and getting form down.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

No gym today... They are having "complications" with my vehicle   So I was at 4WP all morning.

On a good note, just got my digital camera today!  Will charge it tonight, and figure out all the buttons tomorrow


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

What kind of car do you have PM?? About time you get that camera!! How did your date go??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> The chick at the salon canceled...  She said there was too much snow for her car, and my truck is in the shop.  So... No date.  Just sat at home, and watched Cowboy Bebop.




And I drive a Ford Explorer.  Looks like this, but has black trim, not silver:
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=565212[/img2]


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Thats pretty cool (for a Ford). Shit. Sorry missed that part about the date. Did you reschedule the date?? Or do you think she was blowing off.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

I dont think she was blowing me off... The snow was pretty bad.  I really dont care to call her back though.  Just dont care...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

I like big trucks and I cannot lie, these other brothas can't deny

When Premi drives in w/ an itty bitty journal and some round wheels in your face....

 

Oh BTW pfunk stop using big words


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

You crack me up GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Come on boo gimme kiss  You're not on msn..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

I only get on MSN when I am at home.  I work nights, so thats why I get on MSN late.  Turn comp on, hit the shower, then say hello before off to bed.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

*blushing*


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Damn girl, if you wanna blush you should read the replies under your pics


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

lol..I hope to get new pics up soon and will def take some while down in florida!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Good to hear.  Mine should be up this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

No gym today either 

Vehicle is still being worked on.  I dont see how some people can take time off from the gym... Im about to go insane


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

I dont know either!  I hate taking even 1 day off, but I know my body needs it! 

damn cant u WALK to the gym? I do.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

It takes me 20mins to drive there.  If I walked it would take an hour.  Plus I am pressed for time, even when I do drive.  Walking is out of the question.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

I walk to my gym. Its in my garage but I still walk there


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey PM,
 I get no love in my journal from you anymore?? Your workouts look great, hopefully you can get to the gym soon. Maybe you can get a set of dumbells just in case something like this happens again.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> I walk to my gym. Its in my garage but I still walk there


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Hey PM,
> I get no love in my journal from you anymore?? Your workouts look great, hopefully you can get to the gym soon. Maybe you can get a set of dumbells just in case something like this happens again.



I read it.  Its just most of the questions are answered when I get there.  Compliments of Gary and Jen ofcourse


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I read it.  Its just most of the questions are answered when I get there.  Compliments of Gary and Jen ofcourse


Cool PM


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Just decided that im not posting picts this weekend.  Will post next weekend.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just decided that im not posting picts this weekend.  Will post next weekend.




Going t keep us in suspense and be the mystery man a little longer ?  LOL

Have a good weekend .


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just decided that im not posting picts this weekend.  Will post next weekend.


me neither!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey B, good to see you around again 

I dont want to post picts because I havent been to the gym all week... So I am probably only half my normal size


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

ohh enough of the bolonga already!! we waited this long for pics. just one? please!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Ok.  For you I will post one this weekend


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

wahooo!!! it better be one of you too!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

I was going to post one of the mountains near my house...

But since you caught me I will post one of myself.  Just no flexing shots untill next weekend.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

HA I knew it!!! see Im a smart cookie! (did someone say cookies!  ) 
ok no flexin ones til next weekend, deal


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Very smart indeeeed...  Tried to pull a fast one on ya, but NOOO.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 5, 2004)

Im lookin forward to those pics, too.

(in a non gay way... not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Seinfeld is the best.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2004)

hows the Explorer coming along ? you gonna make back to the gym soon ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Yea, will be back in action on monday!  I cant wait... I am so pumped to get back   Gonna hit it really hard next week.
The Explorer gets picked up tomorrow   I will take a pic of it, and then a few more of a bunch of things.  This camera is really cool.  Plus I have to post a pic for AJ


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2004)

what kind of digital cam did youget ? I use the Sony with the small cd . I love it !


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

i want a pic too


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

hey mister dont think that your off the hook. its SUNDAY. meaning last day of this weekend! where's the pic chum?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry, only visit IM on weekdays   Pic will be up tomorrow morning.  I PROMISE!

Gary-- I bought the canon a80.  Per- advice from Mayo.  I love this camera, its got soo many goodies.


Ok peeps, no gym today.  And probably no gym for a few more days.  After picking up my rig on Saturday, I found that the front end was not dis-engaging.  Which is a nono since I have a front locker now.  So basically it is back in the shop, seeing what is wrong with it.  I just dropped 4200$ into it, and now its gonna cost me more to get the T-case fixed... Im sick...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

wozzers!!!  what kind of truck do you have. thats alota money going into it! 
Id be going INSANE missing the gym like you are!  

Ok... I suppose I can wait til morning!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> And I drive a Ford Explorer.  Looks like this, but has black trim, not silver:
> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=565212[/img2]




Truck   Mine has alloy rims too, and no roof rack.  I will get picts of it once its outa the shop...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2004)

Man ! 
That sux about your Explorer.  Better not forget that pic or Jen will hunt you down .


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Better not forget that pic or Jen will hunt you down .



This is a good thing!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> This is a good thing!



Now that I think about  it you're right!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

what, no chrome spinners???  jk


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Spinners?  Their so "out".  When I am rich, I will have a Benz with nice wheels   Now all I need is a HOT GBC


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 9, 2004)

Where's the pic!! I'll start working out tomorrow again so I'm still around


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Pic goes up later tonight when I am home from work.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

NT-- Click the affro puff smiley


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Only 2 more hours untill the pic is up


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

[img2]http://www.jefethegreat.com/host_pics/anime.gif[/img2]

What do you think of this avitar?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Or maybe this one 

[img2]http://www.jefethegreat.com/host_pics/fordbikini.gif[/img2]


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

Holy crap  that first one is like a movie!! Sweet 
Do you want one for an avi??
I can resize the Ford one and repost it for you tomorrow, or the other i could take a part of it and resize it but the whole thing would be too big


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> NT-- Click the affro puff smiley


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

That would be cool.  How much would you have to cut out of the first one to make it work?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

Yay pics are up  
 You dont have a star on your chest..... 

Dont know how much i would have to take out... i play with it tomorrow


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2004)

Just saw your pics.   Fuckin' a dude you look thick as hell!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Fuckin' a dude


 Now thats just wrong P-f


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Now thats just wrong P-f




why is that wrong?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

Man you are a monster !


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

YAY its about time those pics went up! 
looking good PM


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2004)

Awesome Premi! You look huge in your pics!!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 10, 2004)

Damn, P's right, youre tree-trunk thick.  Pudzian ain't got nothin on you. 

btw, nice bar in the background.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Spinners?  Their so "out".  When I am rich, I will have a Benz with nice wheels   Now all I need is a HOT GBC



I agree, thats why I made that joke.. its funny to see guys who have spinners on their rides actin like they are soooo coool..

I'm a lukewarm GBC..will that do?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

PM ... you're the smaller version of Tank ... good work!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> That would be cool.  How much would you have to cut out of the first one to make it work?


 Can't get my programme to open it....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone.  I still think I have a loooong ways to go IMO.

Monolith-- Thanks for droppin in.  But it is going ot take me forever to catch up to Mariusz, if I ever do get there 

GBC-- A "luke warm" GBC is better than no GBC 

Riss-- There is no way to link an avitar is there?  It has to be loaded to the site correct?  Wonder whats wrong with your program


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> NT-- Click the affro puff smiley



 ...  ... nice ... I look like I've been on a three day bender.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Haha, that fro is the baddest!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Riss-- There is no way to link an avitar is there?  It has to be loaded to the site correct?  Wonder whats wrong with your program


You could link it to your sig but anyone that opens a page that you've posted on and only has a 56k modem will wanna kick your ass!!
I'll keep trying...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ...  ... nice ... I look like I've been on a three day bender.


Don't you always look like that


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You could link it to your sig but anyone that opens a page that you've posted on and only has a 56k modem will wanna kick your ass!!
> I'll keep trying...



Tell me about it.  I opened my journal last night from home to post, and it took close to 5 mins for the page to load.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

nope ... the hair the past year has been in cornrows ... now I've grown happy with single braids.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

That "fro link" is great!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey YM, thanks for droppin by


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hey YM, thanks for droppin by



You got it  
I saw your pics today.    Lookin' good!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks buddy.  Im getting there.  Slowly but surely.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> [img2]http://www.jefethegreat.com/host_pics/anime.gif[/img2]
> 
> What do you think of this avitar?



Someone has this one on Anobolic Minds Forum, I like the Ford one but switch it to chevy


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks buddy.  Im getting there.  Slowly but surely.


Takes ages hey.....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Takes ages hey.....



I hope that I look as good as you when im your age


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

You....   I have only been training for just over 2 years 
W8 for another 2 

Lunch is over bud, need to go back to work...
Later


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 10, 2004)

Saw your pics finally PM. Pretty impressive. Looks like I need to hit those weights HARD so I can get my ass into gear!! I only saw the one pic with the torso up, took a long ass time for me to get it loaded thanks to 56k just can't imagine how long it took you to upload it. I'll look at the other ones at work tonight with the T1 connection  
Later


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Its a compliment Riss... Sheesh!  I have only been seriously training for 2 months, hope to get big soon 

What about this avitar? [img2]http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/mayhem/non-cgi/avatars/uploaded_post-15-55163-[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Damn avitar...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok... Found some sorta good news out today.  It is most likely that 4WP installed my front locker wrong, causing it to not properly dis-engage.  But I will know for sure by tomorrow *sigh*


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

I knew it was a compliment 
Save the av to your puter then post it, or email it to me peteandtrace@tudogs.net.au
still cant get the other one.... yet....
Good to hear you found out your problem, at least if its their fault they should fix it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

Well.  The problem IS the t-case.  For some reason it is too smart for its own good... So I have my vehicle back, but not fixed.  I have it torn apart in my garage.  If I cant get this resolved soon like wed, then I will pull the front driveshaft untill I can afford a new manual t-case. *sigh*


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well.  The problem IS the t-case.  For some reason it is too smart for its own good... So I have my vehicle back, but not fixed.  I have it torn apart in my garage.  If I cant get this resolved soon like wed, then I will pull the front driveshaft untill I can afford a new manual t-case. *sigh*




Hey, this isn't fucking explorer.com!!!!  Post your workout and end all this car chit chat


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

*3/15/04  chest/shoulder/tris*

Hitched a ride to the gym.  If I didnt go, I was going to explode... definately not good.  All last week, I had a hard time eating what I was supposed to.  I cut 1 MM out a day.  I just couldnt eat it.  Also cutting cals by 600 this week.  Basically 3 cups rice per day.  
So back in the gym today, I was 4Lbs lighter, noticicable increase in BF%, and lowered weights, reps, sets.  But atleast im back.  Will post weights starting next week.  I should be back to full strength by then.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey, this isn't fucking explorer.com!!!!  Post your workout and end all this car chit chat



[img2]http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/images/smilies/thefinger.gif[/img2]


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey, this isn't fucking explorer.com!!!!  Post your workout and end all this car chit chat


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey, this isn't fucking explorer.com!!!!  Post your workout and end all this car chit chat


Whats wrong with car chit chat


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

Nothing is wrong with car chit chat excpet for the fact that I know nothing about cars so it sucks for me.  

Pemier, what was the picture you posted that is now "x" out?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

It was a moving avitar.  Never worked. 

I visited a new site today femininemuscle.com.  All I got to say is dayum!    Every board that I visit, it seems Atherjen belongs to lol.

I have also noticed looking at other fitness sites, how many people are so incredibly fit.  Its insane.  I cant even compare to a lot of the 18 year olds   Kinda sucks...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

what other boards did you check out?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

I cant remember the site where all the young kids were jakked...  But Big O's teen BB site has some large kids.  Check out this kid.. he is 19  http://home.t-online.de/home/Klaus.Diefenbacher/galleries_stoney.htm

Also bb.com
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?threadid=240902


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey its almost spring no need for 4wd.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I cant remember the site where all the young kids were jakked...  But Big O's teen BB site has some large kids.  Check out this kid.. he is 19  http://home.t-online.de/home/Klaus.Diefenbacher/galleries_stoney.htm
> 
> Also bb.com
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?threadid=240902




Dude, that kid is ripped and looks good with his shirt off.  But look at his stats!!  6'1" and 181lbs!!!  Fuck that.  That is taller than both you and I and 20lbs lighter!!  Standing next to him you would look like a beast.  Just because someone is ripped does not mean they are big.  Anyone can get skinny.  It takes a real man to gain size.  Not that I am putting that guy down or anything because he does look good but at 18yrs old your test levels are ragging!!  May as well take advantage of that and put on all the size you can and wory about getting ripped up later in life.  I just wanna be big and strong though.......different goals I guess


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Kid has almost 18inch arms though.  I guess that must mean he has toothpic legs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

*3/16/04  back/rhomboid/bi*

Ohhh the PAIN!!  I am so sore I can hardly do anything.  I also had a dream last night that when lifting legs, I puked   Guess  I better get ready for a hellish workout


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Kid has almost 18inch arms though.  I guess that must mean he has toothpic legs




If you were 6'1" you would have 18in arms too.  My buddy has 18" arms and he is 6'1" and they are not impressive at all, he is always bitching about them because he is so long they need to be at  least 20" to look like something.  Now if he were as tall as me, 18" arm would look huge!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

I suppose your right.  I need to quit complaining


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

yeah, seriously.....you put that guy to shame size wise.  If we were working out in the same gym I would turn to you and say look at that skinny little bitch, guy needs to get a fuckin' clue!  hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

hahaha, thx P.  Brightened my day


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

You look better with that big star on your chest too


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> If you were 6'1" you would have 18in arms too.  My buddy has 18" arms and he is 6'1" and they are not impressive at all, he is always bitching about them because he is so long they need to be at  least 20" to look like something.  Now if he were as tall as me, 18" arm would look huge!!



thats exactly my prob. i'm 6 feet, and my arms are only 17.5, and thats with a high ass peak. my arms fuckin suck


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> thats exactly my prob. i'm 6 feet, and my arms are only 17.5, and thats with a high ass peak. my arms fuckin suck



Flex,

Man i wish my arms were 17.5 !  I'm 6 ft. also ,arms are only 15.5


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

ya but bro, i have a high peak, which means they look small as shit when i'm not flexing.....


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

in other words, 17.5 arms with little peak are/and look bigger cuz a high peak gives alot more to the measurement.....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

If anyone bugs ya Flex, just tell them to STFU or youll step on them with your HUGE leg.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a hard time hitting my bi's for some reason.


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> If anyone bugs ya Flex, just tell them to STFU or youll step on them with your HUGE leg.



you must be talking about my 3rd leg


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Never seen it.  But if its big enough to smash a person, then I have a career suggestion for you haha


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

well, i think if i can't join the marines, i may just be a rockstar when i graduate. and i'll just videotape all the groupie sex i have, so i can make pornos as well hahahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> thats exactly my prob. i'm 6 feet, and my arms are only 17.5, and thats with a high ass peak. my arms fuckin suck




yeah man, they don't suck but for a tall guy it is jsut hard to make their arms look big because their humerus is so frickin' long.  If i had 18 or 19" arms they would look huge on me at 5'5".  Unfotunatly at my biggest bulked up state I was only at 17" and now that I am dieting they are only going to get smaller form there


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> MORNING EVERYONE



Woot!  An IM superhottie stopped by   Hiya Babs.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*3/18/04  Legs*

Good day..  Weights still down, but its expected.  Cant believe how sore I am.



IT-  Vehicle still isnt fixed.  Pulling the driveshaft untill I can swap a new t-case in.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

how did you get to the gym? 
is your truck having brain surgery or something?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Haha, I thought that you left 

I am using my dads truck now.

Its complicated..
My Xplorer is stuck in 3wheel drive.  The transfercase is NOT dis-engaging.  I cant drive it on the road, because I have a locker in the front, and that causes driveline windup.  Basically it is stressing the parts, and can do thousands in damage.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow your exploder has 3 wheel drive!??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

The front IFS on the 95-96 explorer has a vacuum disconect.  So when in 2wd the axel is not hooked together.  When in 4wd the vacuum is activated and the axel is connected.  This is why in 2wd(with my FUCKED up t-case) I get 3wd.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

I think I kinda understand that.. lol  dont know much about trucks parts though! I just like to drive them!  

me ? leave? never! Im always around!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

Most people dont understand that they are driving around in cars that are actually only 1 wheel drive, not 2


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Yup!  Oh.. the pitiful population.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

We are of an elite breed brother


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

No gym today, no gym tomorrow.  Will update Monday.  I am also thinking of adding cardio


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No gym today, no gym tomorrow.  Will update Monday.  I am also thinking of adding cardio




What the hell is going on in here?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Haha.  Truck back in the shop today   So no gym.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Relying on a car FUCKING SUCKS!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2004)

Train outside in the snow!!!  Get some of your truck tires and do tuire flips down your drive way.  Get some heavy logs or buckets and do lifting outside, like carrying them around the yard and stuff.  Be creative, train like a strong man for a while, do conditining workouts.  Fill up stuff on a sled and pull it around.  Time your self to go a certain distance, rest and then try and beat yourself each time.  Training like that is so fun!!!   man, I hate this pre-contest bullshit!  I can't waite to go to total body conditioning workouts like that.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

No snow here anymore.  But I probably should go out and run or something.

No logs around my house, and all the rocks are too big to pick up lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2004)

roll them

truck tires?

chains?  maybe from your truck?

I would be doing sled pulls, regardless of the snow.  Man, there is so much cool shit you could do to make an awsome workout!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Im such a fukin downer hahaha

Rocks are too big to roll.  They're like boulders!  No chains, have lockers, chains are useless lol.  Tires arent really big enough to give me a w/o.  

Im just not very innovative heh


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2004)

either you are not very innovative or I am just insane.hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, I lack said "objects" too.  When I lived in AR, I could go out and carry anvils and pull trailers and whatnot.  Now I have nothing like that around.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2004)

yeah, that sucks.  I guess you could do sprints outside and find a tree branch to do pull ups on, you could do sit up and push ups in between sprints and jsut try and keep your conditioning up, you know.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Yea, but im afraid I wont last long...   I breath hard after going up a flight of stairs LOL

Im off...  I just found out that my friend is having a party.  And there will be a wet t-shirt contest there


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

HOW WAS THE PARTY ?!!!!!!  Oh I'm sorry was that too loud !  LOL

Have a great day !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> HOW WAS THE PARTY ?!!!!!!  Oh I'm sorry was that too loud !  LOL
> 
> Have a great day !



Yeah - How was "the contest"????


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

there was a wet tshirt contest at one of the bars in miami..

no i did not participate


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> there was a wet tshirt contest at one of the bars in miami..
> 
> no i did not participate


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

silly! i posted pics of my vacation tho


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No logs around my house, and all the rocks are too big to pick up lol



Come on PM, Pudzian would at least _try_ to move them.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok, I became "innovative".  I grabbed the bow saw in my garage and jogged to the base of the mtn above my home.  I then cut 3 trees down lol. (small scrub oaks).  I tied them to my lifting belt that I dont use anymore, and ran on some trails.  Talk about being out of shape!  And yes I puked haha

The contest was a BLAST!  I had front row ofcourse   I was supposed to "protect" the women from drunken fools haha.  I cant believe  how crazy it got... Naked girls making out with each other while I was dumping water all over them   I wish I would have brought my camera... Then I could have shown everyone!  Oh well..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Come on PM, Pudzian would at least _try_ to move them.



Haha, Mariusz has no problem picking up 500Lb atlas stones.  I would only sit there and grunt.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

*3/22/04  Legs*

Still not up to full strength...  Plus workouts are a bit stagnent lately.  I will probably switch my routine verry soon.  Also I cant break the 195lb barrier   I sometimes go above it, but then drop back down.  Atleast im staying above a consistent 190.  Damnit...

Squats
135x8x1
225x8x2
275x6x2

Hack squats
(total plate #)
(4)x8x2
(6)x6x2

Leg Press
(8)x10x1
(12)x8x1
(16)x6x2

SLDL
225x8-10x4

Then I did the chick machines... the hip abductors and the other one...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> silly! i posted pics of my vacation tho




Beautiful as ever GBC


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: 3/22/04  Legs*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Still not up to full strength...  Plus workouts are a bit stagnent lately.  I will probably switch my routine verry soon.  Also I cant break the 195lb barrier   I sometimes go above it, but then drop back down.  Atleast im staying above a consistent 190.  Damnit...
> 
> Squats
> ...



Looks pretty good to me


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

*3/23/04 chest/shoulder/tris/abs*

Thanks YM.  I feel like such a   I feel weak.  And today I saw my buddy, adn he was like:
"Hey man, your really lookin good!  Doin a slimdown for summer huh?"
"No.. I have just lost a few Lbs because I had to take time off"
"Well, you want to look good for all the ladies right?"
"I really dont give a shit..."

I really want to hit 200Lbs.  But it is illusive to me.  I think I will need to re-work my diet here in a few weeks if I havent gained the weight I want.

Chest--
Flat bench
135x10x2
225x8x2

Incline DB
80x8x3

Decline flys
30x8x1
40x8x2

Shoulders--
front/side lateral raises
15x10x2 of each

Standing BB military
135x8,6,6x3

Rear delt twists
15x10x3

Tri--
Lying DB pullovers
70x8x2

Rope pulldowns
blah blah blah... fukin workout sucked today.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2004)

> blah blah blah... fukin workout sucked today



lol, did you steal this line from me


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Hahaha!  I might have... but subliminaly.  It just popped into my head.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok...  My job has 2 shifts.  There is a day and a night.  I work the night, and it is gawd fucking aweful.  I mean I have no social life at all during the week.  That means no BBQ's this summer, no water parks, no nothing!  Well recently I found out the girl in the day position was leaving!  Great chance for me to switch over, and lead a somewhat normal day job life.  
So I talked to my boss todasy regarding the switch.  Guess what he told me...  He told me that they are NOT going to replace her position   That instead they will be turning the job into a type of networking area.  So basically they want be to do more work (IE: come in more often, deal with more shit, etc.).  So they want to train me to do all of theese other things.  They also want to pay me more(not sure how much).  This is an excellent opportunity for me, but I am not sure if this is what I really want?  Im so confused...

All of my life I thought "Boy... Wouldnt it be nice to work in a big corporation, drive my Mercedes/BMW, and have a bunch of money.  Wear a suit to work blah blah blah"  Well, now that I have this opportunity, I dont know if I want it.  I mean sure all of that stuff would be nice, but I really dont enjoy my job all that much.  It actually feels like its draining my soul.  I would rather be out doing hard labor for minimum wage, is that so wrong?  

I told my boss today that I would be interested in the position, once it was all outlined.  I mean I have nothing better in my life right now.  That means working 7 days a week, 60+ hrs a week.  It would be nice to make 200k+ a year(I wont be even close to that currently) but is it worth ti sticking this out for 10-15 years to get there?  I am so stressed 

Sorry for the rant.  lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

If you are unhappy, In my opinion, there is no amount of money that is going to make that unhapppiness go away.  I have worked tons of jobs that paid decent and it is easy to become complacent when the money is coming in but when I stepped back and looked at it I realized "you know what?  this just isn't me."  I would rather be happy doing something I like and taking a pay cut then be unhappy and make a lot of money.   Oppurtunities will come and go and you are young so you shouldn't be so quick to jump all over things.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

I rekon you should give it a go.... do your best and make the boss love you. Then if you still dont like it tell him your leaving and he might just bend a liitle to what you want to get you to stay 
1 thing i do know is every job ends up biting it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with both P-funk and Ris! Alot of times the stress and feeling something is not right can be present because there is somethine "new" in your life and new things can be a stressor in most peoples lives. Try it for at least a few months, who knows you may end up loving it. If not though and your still stressed and not happy then it is definately not worth it! 

BTW- Congrats on doing a good job this far to make the Boss notice and want to do this with you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2004)

> I really want to hit 200Lbs. But it is illusive to me. I think I will need to re-work my diet here in a few weeks if I havent gained the weight I want.



How come you want to be "200lbs"?   Just curious?????????


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks all.  The job market is shit here right now, and plus I should go back to school   This job will help me pay for it.  I will stick with it for a while... but I dont think things will get any better.  Thanks again for the advice


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> How come you want to be "200lbs"?   Just curious?????????



Hi YM--
I just think that is a good short term goal to set.  I would really like to be around 220Lbs ripped, but that is a long ways away.  I wanted to hit 200, just to say "I've been there" lol.

Weighed 196Lbs this morning at the gym.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

lol....why wouldn't you want to be 200lbs??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> lol....why wouldn't you want to be 200lbs??



I guess everyone has different goals.....I wanted to be 200 too but when I got to 196 I thought I looked better at 185.       Funny how that works!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I don;t even care aobut the loko anymore.  After this competition I want to go up to 210lbs.  I don't care if I look like some of the fat animals I train everyday.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

I'd be happy to make 185   Heck .. It would be cool to break the 175 mark.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

I was 208  Now i'm 187.6


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, I don;t even care aobut the loko anymore.  After this competition I want to go up to 210lbs.  I don't care if I look like some of the fat animals I train everyday.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Didnt post workout yesterday... went to dinner with someone.

"I may be dumb, but im not a dweeb.  Im just a sucker with low self esteem."


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

*3/24/04 back/rhomboid/bi/calves*

Great workout!

Back--
Pullup ladders.
made it to 7.

Lat pulldowns wide grip
120x10x1
140x10x1
160x10x2

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
110x15x1
155x10x2

Cable rows
120x10x1
160x10x1
200x8x2

Then I used this machine... Dont know the name, but it was one where my friend could pull while I tried to hold the weight.  

Rhomboid--
BB Shrugs
225x10x4(I may start to use wraps again, so I can go back to 3 plates)

Reverse smith machine shrugs
225x10x2

Bi--
Reverse pulldowns(straight bar)
120x8x2

Incline DB curls
30x10x3

Hammer curls DB
40x10x1
50x10x1
60x8x1

Seated cable curls
80x10x3

One arm machine curls
50x10x2(each)

Calves--
Seated raises

Couldnt do more, because ran out of time.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Didnt post workout yesterday... went to dinner with someone.
> 
> "I may be dumb, but im not a dweeb.  Im just a sucker with low self esteem."




HAHAHA, nice quote.

Who is this someone you had dinner with that was more important than a workout?  She better have been hot!!   (hehehe, look at how my brain works )


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

Ph shit, you tried that ladder!!  Nice going, 7 is good.  Did you go up and down?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, I worked out.. but just didnt post 

Was the X, and she is way hot...  But I shouldnt be seeing her


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Ph shit, you tried that ladder!!  Nice going, 7 is good.  Did you go up and down?



Yup.  I wish I could have gotten more... maybe next time.

My lats are fried though   Thanks for the idea.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

The "x" huh?  So that was need for that post.

Yeah, you should try doing them at the end of the workout. I try and do pull ups at the end of my workouts now because it is a lot harder and takes a lot of mental strength to get thorugh it.  You should try the pull up thing that I did today at the end of your back workout.  it was killer.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

It sucks... I cant say NO to this fuking girl.  Damnit.

Yea, I will try them on Mon next week


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

Girls are hard to say NO to.  I am a sucker to though so don't feel to bad.  Oh well, more fuel for the fire.  I workout harder when broken hearted.  lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

I turn into a mope when broken hearted


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, I mope when I am not in the gym.  Dude, don't mope it is the worst.  I know how you feel man.  Women are man's ruin.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 3/24/04 back/rhomboid/bi/calves*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hammer curls DB
> 40x10x1
> 50x10x1
> 60x8x1


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Yea, its wierd.  This song came on in the gym and I got all tingly...  Then I had immense strength.  Plus my biceps are a little sore, whne usually they NEVER get sore.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

Seriously... especially after all the sets you did for bi's before the hammer curls.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> It sucks... I cant say NO to this fuking girl.  Damnit.


Need pics 

Ummm PreM.... that is ALOT of sets on bi's..... like..... alot.......
Also wtf are pullup ladders??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, since my arms are actually a bit sore from them, it was good.  My arms NEVER get sore   I dont get it???

Pullup ladders:



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Pull up ladders are also good:
> 
> do 1 pull up- rest 10 sec
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Wait untill I switch to 1 body part per day... you'll cringe at the high volume


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

I shall try these  *If the scared smiley worked i would insert here*


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Ris, nice trip you got goin there.  How you gonna be traveling?  I backpacked around oz for 4 months back in 2002.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

*3/26/04  Legs*

"Its back, that puking feeling.  Ooohhh Ooohhh that puking feeling."

Legs--
Squats
135x10x1
225x15x4 

Felt pretty woozy after those, so the rest of the workout lagged 

Leg press(total plates)
6x10x3

Seated ham curls
135x10x2

Yup, thats it.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: 3/26/04  Legs*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> "Its back, that puking feeling.  Ooohhh Ooohhh that puking feeling."
> 
> Legs--
> ...



you're supposed to call this your "deloading" week.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

"deloading week"  Huh..?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Weighed 196Lbs this morning at the gym.


What's your height?

I now weight 192 lbs but no where near your size.   I'm 6 feet.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> "deloading week"  Huh..?



lol... nm.  my jokes need work.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Ray, thanks for droppin by.  Im 5'8" tall.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lol... nm.  my jokes need work.


  I know what deloading is.  I just switched my exercises up today for a change


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just switched my exercises up today for a change



well, its about freakin time  

haha, jk bro. hows the girl sitch?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 27, 2004)

He's under the thumb....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> well, its about freakin time
> 
> haha, jk bro. hows the girl sitch?



Hey Flex.  Its ok I suppose...  Like I said I really didnt want to see her.  But on Sunday night when she was supposed to come over, she texted me and said "She had something important to do".  So I should have been relieved but actually was bummed out  
Fucking women...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

yeah women suck  men suck  people suck  

maybe I should become a nun


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hey Flex.  Its ok I suppose...  Like I said I really didnt want to see her.  But on Sunday night when she was supposed to come over, she texted me and said "She had something important to do".  So I should have been relieved but actually was bummed out
> Fucking women...




that sucks man.....Women are nothing but trouble.  I hate the head games so much


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Yup.. Women are a total drag


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

oohhhh come on now.. men arent any easier!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

*3/27/04 chest/shoulder/tri/abs*

Good workout this weekend... My abs hurt so bad.  No laughing, coughing, sneezing.  The pain!!!
Im also almost back to full strength 

Chest--
BB bench
135x10x2
225x8x2
245x6x2

Incline DB
80x10,8,8x3
90x6x1

Free motion flys
60x10x4

Shoulder--
Lateral raises(side/front continous)
20x10x2

Arnold presses
30x10,10,8x3

DB military
70x10x1
80x8x2   These were so damn heavy.  Cant believe this crap!

Rear delt twists
15x10x3

Tri--
DB pullovers
80x10x3

machine(dunno wtf its called.  Some kind of plate loading machine)
55x10x2(mid)
55x10x2(top)
55x10x2(bottom)
70x8x1(top/mid)
70x8x1(bott/mid)

Rope pulldowns
70x10x2
60x10x3

Dips
bwx10x2
45x10x1
90x6x1

Abs--
Situps(done on backless piece of equip)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> oohhhh come on now.. men arent any easier!!



Maybe we just keep meeting the wrong people.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice workout PM!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

awesome workout PM!  
I really need to start to try to do weighted dips! 
way to go on those! 

I dont know.... I cant seem to meet anyone.  blah


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

*3/29/04 Back/Rhomboid/Bi/Calves*

Back--
Pullups(did 3 wait 10sec. Did 3 wait etc)
bwx3x10

Lat pulldown wide grip
140x10x2
160x10x2
180x6x1

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
110x15x1
155x12x1
190x12,8x2

Seated cable rows
120x10x1
140x10x1
160x10x1
200x8x1

Close grip pulldowns
120x10x3

Rhomboid--
shrugs
225x10x4

Behind back shrugs(smith)
225x8x2

Bi--
Used some plate loading machine here(friends idea)
75x10x1(mid)
75x10x1(top)
75x10x1(btm)
75x10x2(mid/btm)

Concentration curls
30x10x3

Hammer curls
40x12x1
50x12x1
60x10x1

Straight bar curls(reverse grip)
50x10x4 (burn baby burn!)

Calves--
Seated raises
45x15x1
90x12x3


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Nice workout PM!!



Yhanks YM


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awesome workout PM!
> I really need to start to try to do weighted dips!
> way to go on those!
> ...



Yea, weighted dips are good.  My max reps without weight was 42.  So weighted adds a challenge.

Well they always say you will meet someone when your not looking...  But frankly im SICK of not looking


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

me too.. i need a man..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

how u doin sweetie? im about to go see if this local diner wants to hire me as a hostess, and to pick up some ephedrine to try it as a pre-cardio energy boost.. my workouts really suck lately


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

I am ok... Life is life.  Im sure you will have good luck with the hostess job   Just curious though.  Arent you about to graduate?  Why not look for something in the Comm field?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

my parents want me to find a job NOW


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Good plan


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

What are you weighing these days ??  Are you getting closer to 200!!??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

No.  I eat really good quality food on the weekend, but not enough 

Weighed 191 this morning.  Not a big deal, I can put that back on by mid week.  I need to become more dedicated and eat correctly ALL the time.  Otherwise my efforts are futile.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No.  I eat really good quality food on the weekend, but not enough
> 
> Weighed 191 this morning.  Not a big deal, I can put that back on by mid week.  I need to become more dedicated and eat correctly ALL the time.  Otherwise my efforts are futile.



C'mon I know you can squeeze in another 500-800 cals per day on the weekend.   Just down a protein shake and PB and J sandwich!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Yea, I need to.  I just get so sick of prepping meals, that I am too lazy to cook.  Its bad, I know.  But I told my buddy today that I am going to go 2 weeks without slouching off.  That should get me to around 198+.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I need to.  I just get so sick of prepping meals, that I am too lazy to cook.  Its bad, I know.  But I told my buddy today that I am going to go 2 weeks without slouching off.  That should get me to around 198+.



POST YOUR MEALS so we can all watch how much you eat and help keep you on track!!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 30, 2004)

Premier, how do you remember your work out numbers? Do you write them down after every set or you just go by memory and post them here?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

I have an excellent memory.  Especially while doing something that I enjoy.  It is not that hard to remember a few #'s for me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> P-funk--  Here are my daily calories.  They are never below this, but sometimes go higher.  I forgot to add the cottage cheese...  And I didnt add tuna because I didnt eat any for the last few days
> 
> 9am: 1 1/3cup oats, 3tbsp honey, 14oz. milk(200 from oats, 180 from hiney, 200 from milk)
> ...



YM-- This is my week day diet.  Also I weighed in at 197 this morning LOL.  I would consider myself a steady 190, since I dont drop below that.  I would like to be a steady 200 though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

*3/30/04  Legs*

Damn.  I am seriously bent I am not to full strength...  DAMN!  Oh well, great workout today.

Legs--
Squat
135x10x1
225x10x1
315x6,6,4+2,3

Hack squats(total plates)
2x10x3

Leg press(" ")
6x10x1
10x8x1
14x4x1   Way to fukin heavy...

SLDL
225x10x4

Extensions
100x10x2


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> YM-- This is my week day diet.  Also I weighed in at 197 this morning LOL.  I would consider myself a steady 190, since I dont drop below that.  I would like to be a steady 200 though.


What is your weekend diet like?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Jodi.  Not near as many cals   Plus I dont measure my food out 

Sundays diet was like so:
11:00am 1 1/3 cups oatmeal with 3tbsp honey
1:00ish Protein shake w/ milk and 1 can albacore tuna
5:30-6:00ish Broccoli, pork loin, carrots, mashed potatoes, avocado.  Basically binge myself, because I ate so poor all day.
10:00 Protein w/ milk

  Its bad I know.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

I just get too lazy, wake up too late, blah blah blah... 

That is why I am really trying to get this right.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hi Jodi.  Not near as many cals   Plus I dont measure my food out
> 
> Sundays diet was like so:
> ...


Arn't you trying to put on LBM too?  You should definately eat more healthy foods and less binging.

No excuses


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow, thats it?  I was afraid to post it because of the "wrath"  

I know.  This weekend there will be no bullshit.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

let's get it together Mr. PreMier ... keep up eating like that, and I will get to 200 before you (yeah, not likely  )


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just get too lazy, wake up too late, blah blah blah...
> 
> That is why I am really trying to get this right.



C'mon man, get it together!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

It just didnt seem that bad untill I typed it out...  Also its just on the weekends.  Like I said though, it will be a good diet this weekend for sure.  Mayeb I will end up breaking 200 lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> let's get it together Mr. PreMier ... keep up eating like that, and I will get to 200 before you (yeah, not likely  )



That's funny NT!!!

Yeah PM - EAT then EAT some more!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

*3/31/04  Chest/Shoulder/Tri*

No abs today.  They are still fried from last week 
I was also a bit low on energy today?  I think I didnt sleep to well or something.

Chest--
BB bench press
135x10x1
225x8x3

Incline DB
60x10x2
90x8x1

Incline/flat DB superset
30x10x1/30x10x1
40x8x2/40x6x2

Shoulder--
Side/Front lateral raises
15x10x2
30x8x2(oh man... talk about muscle burn!)

Upright rows
65x12x2
80x12x2
90x10x1

Tri--
Skull crusher
70x10x2
90x10x3

Reverse grip pulldown(v-bar)
60x10x2

Machine extensions
70x12x1
90x10x2
110x10x1


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 3/31/04  Chest/Shoulder/Tri*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No abs today.  They are still fried from last week
> I was also a bit low on energy today?  I think I didnt sleep to well or something.
> 
> ...



I see most of your sets are 8 - 12 reps.   Do you ever increase the weight and go for 4-6 reps ??   Just curious ....  I normally see the best growth in that rep range. 

That workout looks good though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, normaly I would go only 2 sets on BB bench, and then up the weight to 245 and to 2 more at 6 reps.  But I was really weak today.  The 225 felt like an elephant!  Other than that I really dont up the weight much.  I should though, its just that I dont have a reliable spotter.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, normaly I would go only 2 sets on BB bench, and then up the weight to 245 and to 2 more at 6 reps.  But I was really weak today.  The 225 felt like an elephant!  Other than that I really dont up the weight much.  I should though, its just that I dont have a reliable spotter.



Yeah - I have those days too when 225 feels like a frickin' house!!
     Have you tried Gopro P/R/S ??   I did it for 8 weeks and saw some good results.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

No I havent.  I was waiting for the second one to come out.  It shoulda been out by now?  Plus I am trying to get on TP's new routine.  If that doesnt plan out, maybe I will give P/RR/S a try.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

What's TP's new routine?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I dunno yet... there is a thread about it somewhere... lemme grab the link for you.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

awesome man! I'm going to read it now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No I havent.  I was waiting for the second one to come out.  It shoulda been out by now?  Plus I am trying to get on TP's new routine.  If that doesnt plan out, maybe I will give P/RR/S a try.



GP is trying to get it published so it will not be made public until it reaches in magazine.   I was waiting for part II as well.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Rissole and Tank are using it...  maybe we could bribe them


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think Rissole and Tank are using it...  maybe we could bribe them



OK !        Those lucky bast*rds!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

I got accepted to do TP's Tri-Phase Progressive Training.  So I will have a new journal coming soon.  I will provide a link once I start


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

lol....you got accepted!!!  Are you having a party?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Party?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Its a new workout program, not an ivy league school


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its a new workout program, not an ivy league school




I know, I am just being an ass.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I got accepted to do TP's Tri-Phase Progressive Training.  So I will have a new journal coming soon.  I will provide a link once I start



Cool !   

So give me an idea of what is about?  Bulking? cutting? strength? all the above ?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Its going to vary per person.  My goal is to loose fat now.  So it will be a "cutting" type version I guess?  I havent really gotten any info from TP yet.  So we will see.  Plus I wont be able to disclose to much info.  I can only give you the breakdown of the workouts that I do day to day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its going to vary per person.  My goal is to loose fat now.  So it will be a "cutting" type version I guess?  I havent really gotten any info from TP yet.  So we will see.  Plus I wont be able to disclose to much info.  I can only give you the breakdown of the workouts that I do day to day.



Cool!!   I just submitted myself for that program earlier today....I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope you get it!  I am having a serious PITA trying to get my new diet down.. 

I need some info from home, before I continue though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I hope you get it!  I am having a serious PITA trying to get my new diet down..
> 
> I need some info from home, before I continue though.



What are you trying to figure out??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, I am doing a 40/40/20 diet plan.  It will be 6 meals.  At 3800 calories.  I just need the info off of my protein before I continue.  Not to mention, this is my VERY first stab at creating a diet.  I am also a bit of a perfectionist, so it has to be exactly right. lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

I am basically ready to start adding the foods.  just need to study up on what foods contain what macros.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I am basically ready to start adding the foods.  just need to study up on what foods contain what macros.



Are you using www.fitday.com??    It seems pretty good.

Good luck - and post that diet   ( so I can get some new ideas of foods to eat   )


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Yea, I am using that site.  I have yet to plug any numbers in though.. lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I am using that site.  I have yet to plug any numbers in though.. lol



Here's a tip.   Define all of your foods as CUSTOM FOODS.   It makes it easier to add it to your daily list rather than searching for things.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, but will I still be able to find the macros of foods?  Or will I have to type them myself, since its "custom"?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks, but will I still be able to find the macros of foods?  Or will I have to type them myself, since its "custom"?



You just have to do it once


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Maybe... I will see.  I will fiddle with it tomorrow, and this weekend.

Im lazy


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, I am doing a 40/40/20 diet plan.  It will be 6 meals.  At 3800 calories.  I just need the info off of my protein before I continue.  Not to mention, this is my VERY first stab at creating a diet.  I am also a bit of a perfectionist, so it has to be exactly right. lol



Wow ! 3800 calories !  Thats almost twice what I take in .  I will be watching your new journal for sure .


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

I just figure I will drop them slowly.  I am at 4500+ now, and 3800 seemed ok.  Then I will probably drop them every 2 weeks or so, depending on weight loss.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

*4/2/04 Back/Rhomboid/Bi/Calves*

Back--
Wide grip pullups
BWx10x5

Lat pulldowns wide
120x10x1
140x10x1
160x10x1

Single arm DB rows
70x10x3

Bent over 2-arm long bar rows
110x15x1
155x12x1
190x12,8x2

Cable rows
120x10x1
160x10x1
200x10x2

Rohmboid--
Shrugs
225x10x6

Bicep--
Incline BD curls
35x10x3

Straight bar curls
80x10x2
90x10x2

Burnout ladder(1 continous set, no rest) DB curls
30x10x1
25x10x1
20x10x1
15x10x1

Calves--
10 sets of 10 reps standing calve raises
Started at 185, and went up 2 plates each set.  So I am unsure of #'s 

Donkey calve
185x10x2
235x10x1


I had the best bicep burn today.  That is like GOLD!  Havent had a burn like that in a while   Maybe they will be sore tomorrow... Only time will tell.

Calve workout was also good.  Major burnage.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2004)

I was told that if I want to gain weight, I should be taking in around 20-25cals/lb.  That would put me up to around 3300 calories ... wow, not sure I could do that - not sure gaining 10lbs is worth all that ... I'm going to sit and thing about it.  I found fitday quite good as well, although I'm sure there are other sites.

ahhh ... the burn, nice!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey NT.  Do you know what your caloric intake is right now?  3300 calories isnt too bad.  Im sure you could do it!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I will fiddle with it tomorrow, and this weekend.


We really didn't need to know that....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Damn you!  LOL  Diet Riss... Diet.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

nice workout PM!  

NT- when I was trying to gain I was eating 2800-3000cals/day easy!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2004)

It's killin me........


----------



## x~factor (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey Premier. I'm starting my own journal and I am lost on how to post them. To start what does this mean? I found it with your back workout above.


> 190x12,8x2


Thanks man.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Ok.  
I usually list the weight first.  Such as 190  Then the reps next 12 and 8.  Then sets last.  Since I couldnt get 12 reps on both sets, thats why I listed the 8 in there also.  Does that help?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 2, 2004)

Cool. That was easy.
Next question. I did this today. Machine rows. 185 lbs x 6 reps then I dropped the weight to 135 lbs x 10 reps. I did this twice. So do you post it like this?

185 x 6 x 1 followed immediately with 135 x 10 x 1 (2X)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Was it a superset?  If so I would post like this:

Machine rows(superset)
185x6x1/135x10x1 (x2)  

Something like that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> We really didn't need to know that....




Good one


----------



## x~factor (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Was it a superset?  If so I would post like this:
> 
> Machine rows(superset)
> ...


Drop set really but that looks okay. Thanks man.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Good one



Your just jealous because Risshole caught that and not you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

You're right   

How's your 3800 cals coming along??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

I slacked off...   I havent done anything since yesterday.  _I will fiddle with it this weekend._


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I slacked off...   I havent done anything since yesterday.  _I will fiddle with it this weekend._



haha  - I think you are bragging about it now - LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey PM - 

I'm going to do the TP program too.   He said he would be emailing the info out over the weekend.    You want to be my on-line training partner ?   I'll monitor your journal and keep you focused and you can do the same for me.

   Sound good??


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Hey PM -
> 
> I'm going to do the TP program too.   He said he would be emailing the info out over the weekend.    You want to be my on-line training partner ?   I'll monitor your journal and keep you focused and you can do the same for me.
> ...




how cute


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Sounds like a deal man.

Pat (  ) Dont you have some posing to do or something lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> how cute




Are you jealous ??


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

lol, yes I should be posing.......kind of jealous


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> lol, yes I should be posing.......kind of jealous



LOL - then start posing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I slacked off...   I havent done anything since yesterday.  _I will fiddle with it this weekend._



Are you still "fiddling" around ??     Where are your workouts?????


----------



## Vieope (Apr 6, 2004)

_ Look, you have a journal.  _


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> how cute


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Damn... I was hoping this would sail under radar 

Workouts have been good.  I just havent posted them because I am lazy.  I am still tweaking my diet...  And I will have a new journal on Monday for the TP-PT.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Vieope, thx for dropping by


----------



## Flex (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just havent posted them because I am lazy.



"Come ooon Franco you crayzee bahhstahd." -Arnold haha


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

haha

(drops bar onself)


----------

